# Մշակույթ > Գրականություն > Արձակ. Առակներ, իմաստուն պատմություններ

## Ուլուանա

*Այստեղ գրում ենք մեր կարծիքով իմաստուն, հետաքրքիր և ուսանելի առակները, որոնք պարտադիր պետք է լինեն արձակ։ Միաժամանակ եկեք աշխատենք գրել ոչ այնքան հանրահայտ պատմություններ, որոնք, սակայն, խորիմաստ են և մտորելու տեղիք են տալիս...*  :Think:  

 ***
Ուժասպառ ճամփորդը քարշ էր գալիս ծովափով։ Հետ նայելով՝ նա ավազի վրա տեսնում էր իր ոտնահետքերի միայնակ հետագիծը։ Գիտակցությունը կորցնելով՝ ճամփորդը հանկարծ տեսավ ոտնահետքերի ևս մի շարան։ Նա բարձրացրեց աչքերը և իր կողքին տեսավ Աստծուն։ «Մի՛ հուսահատվիր։ Ես քեզ երբեք չեմ լքի։ Քո գոյության ամեն մի ակնթարթ, նույնիսկ ամենածանր պահերին ես միշտ կողքիդ կլինեմ»։
Կյանքն արագ անցավ։ Ալեհեր ու տանջահար ճամփորդն էլի թափառում էր Կյանքի Օվկիանոսի ափով։ Վերջին անգամ հետադարձ հայացք գցելով իր տարիներին՝ նա տեսավ, որ երբեմն ոտնահետքերի երկու շավիղներն ընդհատվում են, և միայնակ ձգվում է միայն մի ոտնահետքը. միայնակություն կյանքի ամենադժվարին պահերին։ Այնժամ ճամփորդը գոռաց Աստծո վրա. «Աստվա՜ծ իմ, դու ստախո՛ս ես։ Դու լքե՛լ ես ինձ։ Նայի՛ր իմ կյանքի ամենավտանգավոր օրերին. այնտեղ միայն ի՛մ ոտնահետքերն են»։
«Սիրելի՛ս,- հանգիստ պատասխանեց Աստված,- Դու սխալվում ես. Դրանք ոչ թե քո ոտնահետքերն են, այլ իմ, որովհետև կյանքիդ ամենադժվարին պահերին ես քեզ ձեռքերիս վրա եմ տարել»։  :Smile:

----------

Amarysa (09.04.2010), emo (27.04.2010), Monk (10.01.2009), Sambitbaba (04.07.2014), Shah (29.07.2010), հովարս (27.04.2011), Մանուլ (04.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ահա մեր դաժան իրականությունը փայլուն կերպով արտացոլող մի առակ...

Մի վիշապ է հայտնվում ու փակում քաղաքի ջրի ակունքը։ Ջրի դիմաց բնակիչներից ամեն անգամ պահանջում է գեղեցիկ աղջիկներ, թանկարժեք իրեր ու այլևայլ ընծաներ։ Ամեն տարի քաղաքի ամենաքաջազուն երիտասարդը գնում է կռվելու նրա դեմ, բայց վիշապը միշտ հաղթում է։ Այսպես՝ շատ տարիներ, մինչև որ քաղաքում հայտնվում է մի իմաստուն։ Իմանալով ողբերգության մասին՝ նա ընտրում է մի ճշմարտասեր պատանու և սկսում նրան ուսուցանել։ Իմաստունը հիմնական ուշադրությունը բևեռում է բարոյական, հոգևոր դաստիարակության վրա, այնուհետև ուսուցանում է ռազմական արվեստ։ Պատանին առնականանում է, և երբ գալիս է կռվելու նրա հերթը, գնում ու հաղթում է վիշապին։ Ցնծացող համաքաղաքացիներն ապշում են, երբ վիշապի քարանձավում հայտնաբերում են բազում այլ վիշապների դիակներ։ Մարդիկ գլխի են ընկնում, որ ամեն անգամ հաղթել է իրենց ընտրած մարտիկը, բայց գայթակղվել է վիշապի արքայական կենցաղով, քաղաքի հանդեպ անսահման իշխանությամբ և ինքն է վերածվել վիշապի՝ դավաճանելով քաղաքին, բարեկամներին, ծնողներին... Եվ դեռ շատ ուրիշ բաներ են հասկանում նրանք...

Ամեն անգամ այս առակը կարդալիս կամ հիշելիս մտածում եմ. տեսնես մարդկանց քանի՞ տոկոսն է ի վիճակի վիշապ չդառնալ դրա հնարավորությունն ունենալու դեպքում... Հեռվից ազնիվ ու բարոյական լինելն այնքան հեշտ է...  :Think:

----------

Amarysa (09.04.2010), KiLa (10.04.2010), Quyr Qery (09.04.2011), Sambitbaba (04.07.2014)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ահա մեր դաժան իրականությունը փայլուն կերպով արտացոլող մի առակ...


Այս առակը ոչ միայն պատկերում է  մեր դաժան իրականությունը, այլև իրավիճակից ելքն է ցույց տալիս  :Smile: ։

----------


## Լոս

> ... Հեռվից ազնիվ ու բարոյական լինելն այնքան հեշտ է...


Այ ես էլ եմ մտածում.. 
դժվար է.. 
թվում է թե ոչմեկ չի անցնի փորձությունը.. կամ .. լռիվ վիշապ չի դառնա.. մի որոշ պահով.. 

ամենաքիչը պետք է աստծու ձայնը մեջտ խոսա.. կամ տենց մի բան..  :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Գոյություն ունի՞ արդյոք չարը*
(ժամանակակից զրույց)

Համալսարանում պրոֆեսորն իր ուսանողներին մի հարց տվեց.
- Այն ամենը, ինչ գոյություն ունի ստեղծել է Աստվա՞ծ։
Մի ուսանող համարձակ պատասխանեց.
- Այո, Աստված է ստեղծել։
- Աստված ստեղծել է ամեն ի՞նչ։
- Այո, պարոն,- պատասխանեց ուսանողը։
Պրոֆեսորը հարցրեց.
- Եթե Աստված է ստեղծել ամեն ինչ, ուրեմն Աստված է ստեղծել չարը, քանի որ այն գոյություն ունի։ Եվ համաձայն այն սկզբունքի, որ մեր կատարած գործերն են մեզ բնութագրում, ուրեմն Աստված հենց ինքը չա՞րն է։ 
Ուսանողը, այդպիսի պատասխան լսելով, լռեց։ Պրոֆեսորը շատ գոհ էր ինքն իրենից։ Նա պարծեցավ ուսանողների մոտ, որ ինքը մեկ անգամ ևս ապացուցեց, որ Աստծո հանդեպ հավատը միֆ է։
Մեկ ուրիշ ուսանող ձեռք բարձրացրեց և ասաց.
- Կարո՞ղ եմ ձեզ հարց տալ, պրոֆեսո՛ր։
- Իհարկե,- պատասխանեց պրոֆեսորը։
Ուսանողը վեր կացավ և հարցրեց.
- Պրոֆեսոր, ցուրտը գոյություն ունի՞։
- Դա ի՞նչ հարց է, իհարկե, գոյություն ունի։ Դու երբևէ չե՞ս մրսել։
Ուսանողները ծիծաղեցին երիտասարդի հարցի վրա։ Նա ասաց.
- Իրականում, պարոն, ցուրտը գոյություն չունի։ Ֆիզիկային օրենքների համաձայն, այն, ինչ մենք ցուրտ ենք անվանում, ջերմության բացակայությունն է։ 
Առարկան կամ մարդուն կարելի է ուսումնասիրել՝ ելնելով այն բանից, թե արդյո՞ք օժտված է էներգիայով, կամ էներգիա արձակու՞մ է։ Բացարձակ զրոն (-460°՝ ըստ Ֆարենհայթի) ջերմության լրիվ բացակայությունն է։ Այդ ջերմաստիճանում ողջ մատերիան դառնում է իներտ և հակազդելու անընդունակ։ Ցուրտը գոյություն չունի՛։ Մենք այդ բառը ստեղծել ենք, որպեսզի բնութագրենք, թե ինչ ենք զգում ջերմության բացակայության դեպքում։
Ուսանողը շարունակեց.
-Պրոֆեսո՛ր, խավարը գոյություն ունի՞։
- Իհա՛րկե, գոյություն ունի։
- Դուք դարձյալ սխալվում եք, պարո՛ն, խավար նույնպես գոյություն չունի։ Իրականում խավարը լույսի բացակայությունն է։ Մենք կարող ենք ուսումնասիրել լույսը, բայց ո՛չ խավարը։ Մենք կարող ենք օգտագործել Նյուտոնի պրիզման, որպեսզի սպիտակ լույսը տարրալուծենք բազմաթիվ գույների և ուսումնասիրեք յուրաքանչյուր գույնի տարբեր ալիքների երկարությունները։ Դուք չեք կարող չափել խավարը։ Լույսի սովորական ճառագայթը կարող է թափանցել խավարի աշխարհը և լուսավորել այն։ Դուք ինչպե՞ս կարող եք իմանալ, թե որևէ տարածություն որքանով է խավար։ Դուք չափում եք, թե որքան լույս է առկա, այնպես չէ՞։ Խավարը մի հասկացություն է, որը մարդն օգտագործում է, որպեսզի նկարագրի, թե ինչ է կատարվում, երբ բացակայում է լույսը։ 
Ի վերջո, երիտասարդը հարցրեց պրոֆեսորին.
- Պրոֆեսոր, չարը գոյություն ունի՞։
Այս անգամ պրոֆեսորը անվստահ պատասխանեց.
- Իհարկե, ինչպես արդեն ասացի։ Մենք ականատես ենք դառնում նրան ամեն օր։ Դաժանություն, բազմաթիվ հանցագործություններ, բռնություններ՝ ողջ աշխարհով մեկ։ Այս օրինակները ոչ այլ ինչ են, եթե ոչ չարի դրսևորումներ։
- Չարը գոյություն չունի, պարո՛ն, կամ, համենայնդեպս, այն գոյություն չունի Նրա համար։ Չարը պարզապես ԱՍՏԾՈ բացակայությունն է։ Այն նման է խավարին և ցրտին. բառ է, որն ստեղծվել է մարդու կողմից՝ Աստծո բացակայությունը բացատրելու համար։ Աստված չի ստեղծել չարը։ Չարը ո՛չ հավատ է, ո՛չ սեր, որոնք  գոյություն ունեն, ինչպես լույսն ու ջերմությունը։ Մարդու սրտում աստվածային սիրո բացակայությունն է չարը։ Այն նման է ցրտին, որ հայտնվում է, երբ չկա ջերմություն, կամ խավարին, որ տիրում է, երբ չկա լույս։
Պրոֆեսորը նստեց իր տեղը։

----------

Amarysa (09.04.2010), KiLa (10.04.2010), Monk (10.01.2009), Sambitbaba (04.07.2014), Աշոտ Երկաթ (11.04.2012), հովարս (27.04.2011), Մանուլ (04.05.2010)

----------


## Մասսագետ

Այսինքն ցուրտ գոյություն ունի, ջերմության բացակայությունը, կոչվում է ցուրտ: Գոյություն ունի ջերմության բացակայություն, մենք անուն ենք տվել դրան պարզապես, ինչպես կարող էինք ցուրտի տեղը ասել. "Վայ հիմա ջերմություն չկա", բայց ասում ենք "Վայ ցուրտ ա":
Իսկ միգուցե բարին է չարի բացակայությունը, վիճելի հարց ա:

----------

Freeman (24.06.2010), Quyr Qery (09.04.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այսինքն ցուրտ գոյություն ունի, ջերմության բացակայությունը, կոչվում է ցուրտ: Գոյություն ունի ջերմության բացակայություն, մենք անուն ենք տվել դրան պարզապես, ինչպես կարող էինք ցուրտի տեղը ասել. "Վայ հիմա ջերմություն չկա", բայց ասում ենք "Վայ ցուրտ ա":


Մրրիկ, քո ասածը բոլորովին չի հակասում վերը գրվածին։ Բանն էլ հենց այն է, որ մարդ ամեն ինչի բացակայության համար մի բառ հորինել է՝ խոսքն ավելի կարճ ու ավելի որոշակի դարձնելու համար։ Հավատա, որ եթե «ցուրտ» բառը հորինած չլինեին, դու միանգամայն բնական կհամարեիր ու հանգիստ կօգտագործեիր հենց քո ասած "Վայ հիմա ջերմություն չկա" արտահայտությունը։   :Wink:  «Ցուրտ» բառի օգտագործումը, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես  մնացած բոլոր բառերը, պարզապես պայմանականություն է, ուրիշ ոչինչ։




> Իսկ միգուցե բարին է չարի բացակայությունը, վիճելի հարց ա:


Ոչ, վիճելի չէ, քանի որ Աստված բարին է ստեղծել, ոչ թե չարը։ Եթե չարը ստեղծած լիներ, այդ դեպքում էլ վիճելի չէր լինի, որովհետև ճիշտ հակառակը կլիներ, այսինքն՝ բարին  կլիներ չարի բացակայությունը կամ բարու առկայությունը կբացատրեինք չարի բացակայությամբ, նայած թե որ մեկն ենք համարում նախնական և հետևաբար ընդունում որպես հիմք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չարին Աստված է ստեղծել, բայց մարդն է իշխանություն տվել՝ հեռանալով Աստծուց: Հետևաբար չարն Աստծո բացակայությունն է:

Ան ջան, մի ժամ փորձում էի էդ ամեն ինչը Հովիկին բացատրել, բայց չէր հաջողվում: Երբ մարդիկ փակում են իրենք իրենց Աստծո մասին չլսելու համար, մեր ցանկացած ասածն էլ նրանց համար անտրամաբանական է հնչելու:

----------

Freeman (24.06.2010)

----------


## Մասսագետ

Լավ էդ դեպքում ես աչքիս չվիճեմ, որովհտև մեկ ա չեմ էլ փորձելու հասկանալ, համոզված լինելով, որ դե էդքան էլ տենց չի էլի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*ԶՐՈՒՅՑ ՄԵԽԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*

Ժուկով-ժամանակով ապրում էր մի դյուրաբորբոք ու անզուսպ երիտասարդ։ Եվ ահա մի անգամ հայրը նրան մի պարկ մեխ տվեց և պատժեց. ամեն անգամ, երբ նա չկարողանար զսպել բարկությունը, պետք է ցանկապատի գերանին մի մեխ խփեր։ 
Առաջին օրը գերանի մեջ հայտնվեցին մի քանի տասնյակ մեխեր։ Հաջորդ շաբաթվա ընթացքում երիտասարդը սովորեց զսպել իր բարկությունը, և օր օրի գերանի մեջ խրվող մեխերի քանակը սկսեց նվազել։ Տղան հասկացավ, որ ավելի հեշտ է սեփական բարկությունը զսպել, քան մեխել գերանը։
Վերջապես եկավ այն օրը, երբ նա այլևս չկորցրեց ինքնատիրապետումը։ Տղան դրա մասին պատմեց հորը, և նա ասաց, որ այսուհետև յուրաքանչյուր օր, երբ տղային հաջողվեր զսպել իր բարկությունը, նա պետք է մի մեխ հաներ գերանից։
Ժամանակ անցավ, եկավ այն օրը, երբ որդին կարող էր հայտնել հորը, որ գերանի մեջ ոչ մի մեխ չի մնացել։ Այնժամ հայրը բռնեց որդու ձեռքը և մոտեցավ ցանկապատին.
- Դու հանձնարարությունս վատ չկատարեցիր, բայց տեսնու՞մ ես, գերանի վրա որքա՜ն անցքեր կան։ Այն էլ երբեք առաջվանը չի լինի։ Երբ մարդուն ինչ-որ չար բան ես ասում, նրա ներսում մնում են այնպիսի սպիներ, ինչպիսիք այս անցքերն են։ Եվ կարևոր չէ, թե դրանից հետո դու քանի անգամ ես ներողություն խնդրելու, սպին կմնա։

----------


## Վազգեն

Ֆշշոց

 Մի գյուղում օձին չէին սիրում։ Հենց օձը մտնում էր գյուղ, բոլորը վախենում–փախնում էին, բոլորը զզվում էին իրանից։ Վերջը օձը չի դիմանում ու գնում է գյուղի իմաստունի մոտ և հարցնում.
— Այ դու իմաստուն ես, ասա,  ի՞նչ անեմ, որ մարդիկ էլ չատեն ինձ։ 
 Իմաստունն էլ պատասխանում է.
— Հերիք է մարդկանց կծես։
  Օձն էլ որոշում է, որ էլ չի կծի։ Գյուղի ժողովուրդն էլ նկատում է, որ այս օձը էլ չի կծում ու էլ չեն վախենում իրանից։ Երբ տեսնում են, գալիս են թքում են վրան, քարով խփում, երեխաներն էլ որպես խաղալիք են օգտագործում, հետը ինչ ուզում անում են։ 
   Վերջը օձը չի դիմանում, ջղայնացած գնում է իմաստունի մոտ և հարցնում.
— Այս ի՛նչ հիմար խորհուրդ տվեցիր, ու դու էլ իմաստուն ես համարվո՞ւմ։
  Իմաստունն էլ պատասխանում է.
— Այո, ես քեզ ասեցի, որ չկծես մարդկանց, բայց ես չեմ ասել, որ չֆշշացնես իրանց վրա։

----------


## alone

> *ԶՐՈՒՅՑ ՄԵԽԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*
> 
> Ժուկով-ժամանակով ապրում էր մի դյուրաբորբոք ու անզուսպ երիտասարդ։ Եվ ահա մի անգամ հայրը նրան մի պարկ մեխ տվեց և պատժեց. ամեն անգամ, երբ նա չկարողանար զսպել բարկությունը, պետք է ցանկապատի գերանին մի մեխ խփեր։ 
> Առաջին օրը գերանի մեջ հայտնվեցին մի քանի տասնյակ մեխեր։ Հաջորդ շաբաթվա ընթացքում երիտասարդը սովորեց զսպել իր բարկությունը, և օր օրի գերանի մեջ խրվող մեխերի քանակը սկսեց նվազել։ Տղան հասկացավ, որ ավելի հեշտ է սեփական բարկությունը զսպել, քան մեխել գերանը։
> Վերջապես եկավ այն օրը, երբ նա այլևս չկորցրեց ինքնատիրապետումը։ Տղան դրա մասին պատմեց հորը, և նա ասաց, որ այսուհետև յուրաքանչյուր օր, երբ տղային հաջողվեր զսպել իր բարկությունը, նա պետք է մի մեխ հաներ գերանից։
> Ժամանակ անցավ, եկավ այն օրը, երբ որդին կարող էր հայտնել հորը, որ գերանի մեջ ոչ մի մեխ չի մնացել։ Այնժամ հայրը բռնեց որդու ձեռքը և մոտեցավ ցանկապատին.
> - Դու հանձնարարությունս վատ չկատարեցիր, բայց տեսնու՞մ ես, գերանի վրա որքա՜ն անցքեր կան։ Այն էլ երբեք առաջվանը չի լինի։ Երբ մարդուն ինչ-որ չար բան ես ասում, նրա ներսում մնում են այնպիսի սպիներ, ինչպիսիք այս անցքերն են։ Եվ կարևոր չէ, թե դրանից հետո դու քանի անգամ ես ներողություն խնդրելու, սպին կմնա։


Կարծում  եմ  դեմ  չես  լինի  եթե  գրածիդ ավելացնեմ այս  քառյակը.

Ինձնից  առաջ  էլ աշխարհ է եղել,
Ինձնից  հետո  էլ  հավերժ կլինի,
Երանի՝ ով  անփուշ հուշեր  է թողել
Օ՛, քանզի փշոտ հուշն էլ մահ չունի... :Smile:  
                                                               Հ.Սահյան

----------

Mariam1556 (10.06.2009), Լեռնցի (20.06.2010)

----------


## alone

Մի  մարդ  քայլում  է  ծովափով  ու  անվերջ  մտացում է ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՅԻՆ  սկզբի և
այնպիսի  հարցերի  շուրջ , որոնց  մասին  շատ  մտծողներ  արտահայտվել  են  
այսպես.
-«ԱՍՏԾՈ  ճանապարհները  անքննելի  են...»
ԵՎ հանկարծ  մի  մանկան  է  հանդիպում, որը  իր  փոքրիկ  դույլով  օվկիանոսից
ջուր  էր  վերցնում  ու  լցնում  ավազի  մեջ իր  իսկ  կողմից  փորված փոսի  մեջ…
Մի քիչ  նայելուց  հետո  այս  մարդը  երեխային  ասում  է.
-Այդ  ի՞նչ  ես  անում:
-Ուզում  եմ  օվկիանոսը  լցնել  այս փոսի  մեջ:
-Բալես ինչու՞  ես  չարչարվում, չե՞ս հասկանում, որ  էս ահռելի  օվկիանոսը  չես 
կարող  տեղավորել  այդ  փոքրիկ  փոսի  մեջ:
Այդ  խոսքերի  վրա  այս  մանուկը հրեշտակ  է  դարնում  ու  հեռանում, ասելով.
-Իսկ  դու  ինչպ՞ս  ես  փորձում  ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՅԻՆ իմաստությունը տեղավորել
այդ  քո  փոքրիկ  ուղեղի  մեջ ... :Smile:

----------

emo (27.04.2010), Freeman (24.06.2010), Sambitbaba (04.07.2014)

----------


## Վազգեն

ԴՈՒՌԸ

Արևելքի մի մեծահարուստ իշխան կառուցում է իր համար ճոխ մի ապարանք, զարդարում է այն ամենաշքեղ կահերով ու գորգերով. դահլիճները լցնում է զմրուխտ կանաչով, երգեցիկ հավքերով ու  խափշիկ սպասավորներով... 
 Շրջում է իշխանը իր ապարանքների երանավետ սրահներում և հպարտությամ ասում ինքն իրեն.
 — Ո՞վ ունի սրա նման շքեղ ապարանք, ո՞վ կարող է մրցել ինձ հետ... Ոչ ոք...
 Եվ ինչպես ամեն մարդ, որ ցանկանում է իր ունեցած լավը մարդիկ տեսնեն ու գովեն, այդ իշխանն էլ ունենում է այդ մարդկային թուլությունը. ցանկանում է, որ երկրի անվանի մարդիկ՝ բանաստեղծներ, գիտուններ և իմաստուններ գան հիանան իր ապարանքով... գան և իր գործն ու փառքը տարածեն ամեն կողմ։
 Գալիս են ապարանքը շրջում–նայում նշանավոր բանաստեղծներ և հանպատրաստից հիացագին ոտանավորներ նվիրում իշխանին ու նրա ապարանքին... Գալիս են խոշոր գիտուններ և ներբող կարդում իշխանին, նրա ճաշակին, որ նրա անունն ու փառքը կմնան դարերում, որ այդ ապարանք կառուցողը կմնա անմահ...
  Փքվում է իշխանը և ավելի հպարտանում։
 Ամենից վերջը իշխանի ապարանքը տեսնելու է գալիս մի ծերունի դարվիշ, մի հասարակ դարվիշ։
 Ինչպես ամենքին, այնպես էլ սրան իշխանը պտտում է իր ապարանքի փարթամ սրահներում և ասում.
 — Ո՞վ ունի սրա նման շքեղ ապարանք, դերվիշ բաբա, ո՞վ կարող է մրցել իմ փառքի հետ...
 Դիտում, լսում է ծերունին և ասում.
 — Սակայն քո ապարանքը դուռն ունի, իշխան...

Հ.Գ. Կարճ ասած, ավելի լավ է մեր ուղեղը գիտելիքներով լցնենք, գիտելիքը դուրս հանելու համար «դուռ» չկա։  :LOL:

----------


## emo

Կաթ  կթիր, և յուղ կլինի,
բայց եթե պտուկները  շատ  ճմլես, արյուն   կգա:

Այդպես էլ՝ եթե  խոսքը ձգձգես,
դատաստան  ու կռիվ դուրս կգա:

*Առակներ*

----------


## phanasonic

> Ահա մեր դաժան իրականությունը փայլուն կերպով արտացոլող մի առակ...
> 
> Մի վիշապ է հայտնվում ու փակում քաղաքի ջրի ակունքը։ Ջրի դիմաց բնակիչներից ամեն անգամ պահանջում է գեղեցիկ աղջիկներ, թանկարժեք իրեր ու այլևայլ ընծաներ։ Ամեն տարի քաղաքի ամենաքաջազուն երիտասարդը գնում է կռվելու նրա դեմ, բայց վիշապը միշտ հաղթում է։ Այսպես՝ շատ տարիներ, մինչև որ քաղաքում հայտնվում է մի իմաստուն։ Իմանալով ողբերգության մասին՝ նա ընտրում է մի ճշմարտասեր պատանու և սկսում նրան ուսուցանել։ Իմաստունը հիմնական ուշադրությունը բևեռում է բարոյական, հոգևոր դաստիարակության վրա, այնուհետև ուսուցանում է ռազմական արվեստ։ Պատանին առնականանում է, և երբ գալիս է կռվելու նրա հերթը, գնում ու հաղթում է վիշապին։ Ցնծացող համաքաղաքացիներն ապշում են, երբ վիշապի քարանձավում հայտնաբերում են բազում այլ վիշապների դիակներ։ Մարդիկ գլխի են ընկնում, որ ամեն անգամ հաղթել է իրենց ընտրած մարտիկը, բայց գայթակղվել է վիշապի արքայական կենցաղով, քաղաքի հանդեպ անսահման իշխանությամբ և ինքն է վերածվել վիշապի՝ դավաճանելով քաղաքին, բարեկամներին, ծնողներին... Եվ դեռ շատ ուրիշ բաներ են հասկանում նրանք...
> 
> Ամեն անգամ այս առակը կարդալիս կամ հիշելիս մտածում եմ. տեսնես մարդկանց քանի՞ տոկոսն է ի վիճակի վիշապ չդառնալ դրա հնարավորությունն ունենալու դեպքում... Հեռվից ազնիվ ու բարոյական լինելն այնքան հեշտ է...


Ես մի ուրիշ տարբերակը գիտեմ ես պատմության 

մի անգամ վիշապը էլի նստում է քաղաքի ջրի մոտ ու ոչ-ոէ չի համարձակվում ջուր խմի, մեկ էլ գալիս է քաջ-արի երիտասարդը, քուրը հանում ու կտրում վիշապի առաջի գլուխը հետը մյուսը 
երրորդ գլուխը կանգնացնում է երիտասարդին ու հարցնում
-ի՟նչ ես անում
-ուզում եմ ջուր խմեմ-պատասխանում է երիտասարդը:
- է խմի գլուխներս ի՟նչի ես կտրում այ աղպեր: :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
մեկ ուրիշ առակ 

Կառ;ոսը երեկոյան դուրս եկավ իր տաքուկ բնակարանից ու քայլերը ուղղեց մոտակա սրճարանը, որտեղ պետք է հանդիպեր իր վաղեմի ընկերոջը:
նա քայլել էր 10 րոպից վոչ շատ մեկ էլ շենքի անկյունից դեպի նա է մոտենում մի այլայլված երիտասարդ ու ծխախոտ խնդրում:
Կառլոսը պատասխանում է թե չի շխում:
երիտասարդը գրպանից հանում է փոքր շվեցարական դանակը ու գոռոցով հարվածում :
կառլոսի մարմինը առնաթաթախ ընկնում է մայթին, իսկ հայացքը գամվել էր հեռացող երիտասարդի կոշիկներին :

վերջաբան`
ծխելը վնաս է առողջությանը, իսկ չծխելը կյանքին :Tongue:  

կներեք մի փոքր հումորով մոտեցա հարցին, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես ամենը ես լուրջ չեմ ընդունում :Ok:

----------


## Լոս

Փանասոնիք>
Առակների բաժնում անեկդոտ ես գրել։

----------


## phanasonic

> Փանասոնիք>
> Առակների բաժնում անեկդոտ ես գրել։


նախ ես ձեր ներողամտությունը հայցեցի երկրորդն էլ անելդոտներն էլ պակաս առակ չեն կան ուսուցողական և հանճարեղ

----------


## Gohar

Փողի  հետևից չընկնես, գլուխդ կախ աշխատիր և փողը ինքը կընկնի քո հետևից:
Փառքի հետևից չընկնես, գլուխդ կախ աշխատիր և փառքն ինքը կընկնի քո հետևից:
Բայց երբ հասնես փառքիդ գագաթնակետին, կարողացիր դիմանալ դրան և չտարվել դրանով, քանզի այնտեղ՝  վերևներում, պառնասներ չկան, այնտեղ միայն քամիներն են վխտում:

*Ա. Էլբակյան*

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ապրում էին մի ճահիճում գորտն ու արագիլը: Ու բացի նրանցից ոչ մի կենդանի էակ չկար ճահճում:
Երկար մտածելուց հետո, արագիլը առաջարկում է գորտին ամուսնանալ, ու միասին ապրել:Իսկ գորտը,որ նույնպես սիրում էր արագիլին, ու սպասում էր նրա առաջարկին, հպարտանում է ու մերժում  արագիլին: Արագիլը հեռանում է գլխիկոր, բայց հույսով սպասում է ,որ մի օր գորտը կգա իր մոտ:
Ամիսներ անց,գորտը հասկանալով իր հիմարությունը, ու հոգնելով միայնությունից, առաջարկում է արագիլին ամուսնանալ, իսկ սա չկարողանալով հաղթահարել իր գոռոզությունը, մերժում է գորտին: Գորտը  հեռանում է, բայց հուսալով ,որ արագիլը նորից կգա:
 Որոշ ժամանակ անց,  կրկնվում է նույն պատմությունը:
Եվ գորտն  ու արագիլը այդպես էլ մինչև կյանքի վերջ միմյանց մերժելով, չկարողանալով հաղթահարել իրենց գոռոզությունը, մեռնում են միայնության մեջ, վերջին պահին ափսոսալով իրենց անիմաստ կյանքի համար:

----------


## ihusik

Հայ-ի պատմության նմանատիպ մի պատմության մասին եմ ուզում հիշեցնել, որը բոլորս գիտենք որպես դժբախտ, բայց և գեղեցիկ մի սիրո պատմություն՝ խոսքս Ռոմեո ու Ջուլետի մասին է, որն ահա թե ինչպես մեկնաբանեց իմ ընկերներից մեկն ու մի լրիվ այլ իմաստ և երանգ ստացավ ինձ համար այդ սիրային հիասքանչ պատմությունը: Ահա այդ մեկնաբանությունը. սերը մահանում է, երբ գլուխ է բարձրացնում թշնամանքը, իսկ Ռոմեոի ու Ջուլետայի տոհմերի միջև թշնամանք կար և  չնչին մի դիպվածը կարող է պատճառ հանդիսանա, որ վեր հանվի ներքինում կուտակված լարվածությունն ու թշնամանքը և վերջ ի վերջո մի այնպիսի գեղեցիկ ու հիասքանչ սիրո կործանման պատճառ դառնա, ինչպիսին Ռոմեոյի և Ջուլետայի Սերն էր: 

Հ.Գ. Այնպես որ մի կուտակեք Ձեր մեջ թշնամանք ու դժգոհություն՝ արտաքինից ցույց տալով իբր ամեն բան լավ է՝  ներքուստ թշնամանք ու դժգոհություն ավելացնելով, հիշեք, որ որքան էլ քարի պես ամուր լինի Ձեր սերն ջրի անվերջ կաթոցքն կկարողանա ծակել նաև այդ ամուր քարը:

----------


## Մանոն

Մի մարդ իր տղային տանում է իմաստունի մոտ, որ մի քիչ իմաստնություն սովորի: Այս ծեր իմաստունն ապրում էր մի չքնաղ պալատում, ու քանի որ իր մոտ միշտ այցելուներ էին հավաքված լինում, որպեսզի տղան սպասելուց չձանձրանա, երկու գդալ է տալիս նրան, որոնց մեջ եթերայուղ է լցնում ու ասում.
– Վերցրու այս գդալներն ու շրջիր իմ պալատում, տես ի՞նչ գեղեցկություններ ես դու այնտեղ գտնում: Բայց այնպես արա, այնպես քայլիր, որ գդալների եթերայուղը չթափես:
   Գնում է տղան՝ աչքը գդալներից առանց կտրելու, պտտվում է պալատով մեկ, շրջում գեղատեսիլ նկարներով զարդարված սրահներում, ծաղկափթիթ այգիներով ու ի վերջո վերադառնում իմաստունի մոտ: 
–Դէ, –ասում է Իմաստունը, ի՞նչ տեսար դու իմ պալատու՞մ:
–Ոչինչ,–պատասխանում է տղան,–ես յուղը չթափելու համար այնպես էի տարվել  այս գդալներով,  որ ոչինչ էլ չհասցրի նկատել:
–Դու պետք է այնպես անեիր, որ և՛  յուղը չթափեիր, և՛շրջապատիդ գովելին ու գեղեցիկը նկատեիր: Այդպես էլ կյանքում է…
                                           Հատված
                                          Պաոլո Կոելիո «Ալքիմիկ»

----------

Freeman (24.06.2010)

----------


## Մանոն

Ամենքս էլ երևի գիտենք Նարցիսի մասին առասպելը. նա մի ինքնասիրահարված տղա էր, որ ժամերով նստում էր գետի ափին ու ջրին նայելով՝ հմայվում էր իր գեղեցիկ պատկերով:  Ու մի օր էլ այդպես ինքնամոռաց գետն է ընկնում ու խեղդվում: 
Նրա մահից հետո գետը եչկա~ր հեծեծում է ու լացում: Մի օր էլ հարցնում են գետին.
_ Ինչու՞ էս այդքան սգում այդ տղայի համար: Ի վերջո նա քո համար չէր, որ այդքան երկար նստում էր ափիդ ու հմայվում:
Գետը պատասխանում է.
– Որովհետև ամեն անգամ երբ նա կռանում էր ինձ վրա, ես նրա աչքերում իմ արտացոլանքն էի տեսնում:

----------

Monk (10.01.2009), Sambitbaba (04.07.2014)

----------


## Crazy_Moon

Երկու հրեշտակ միասին զրուցում են թե որտեղ պահեն մարդկանց բացարձակ ազատ և երջանիկ լինելու գաղտնիքը, ոպեսզի նրանք չնվանվեն աստվածներին: Մեկն առաջարկում է պահել օվկիանոսի խորքում, մյուսն ասում է, որ մարդիք խելացի են մի բան կստեղծեն ու կահսնեն օվկիանոս խորքը և այնտեղից կհանեն այն, որոշում են տիեզերքում պահել, հետո նորից մտածում են որ կգա ժամանակ որ մարդը մի բան կհնարի որ հասնի տիեզերք: Նրանք մտախոհ նստում են այդ պահին մի փոքրիկ հրեշտակ ասում է պահեք այն մարդու սրտի խորքում նա երբեք այնտեղ չի նայում:


Երկու ընկեր ճանապարհ են գնում, ճանապարհի կեսին նրանք վիճում են ու մեկը վիրավորում է մյուսին, նա ավազին գրում է իմ ընկերն այսօր վիրավորեց ինձ, նրանք գնում են ու հանդիպում մի օազիսի վազում են մտնում լիճը ընկերներից մեկտ լողալ չի իմանում և ընկերը փրկում է նրան: Առաջին ընկերը քարի վրա գրում է իմ ընկերն այսօր փրկեց իմ կյանքը: ԵՎ երբը երկրորդ հարցնում է ինչու առաջին անգամ ավազին գրեցիր իսկ երկրոդ անգամ քարին, նա պատասխանում է այդպես է ընկերները պետք է վատ արարքները գրեն ավազին որպեսզի ժամանկը մաքրի ու տանի այն, իսկ լավ արարքները պետք է գրեն քարին որպեսզի ոչին չմաքրի այն:


Մի ծեր և երիտասարդ ճգնավոր ստիպված են լինում դուրս գալ իրենց մենախցից որպեսզի գնան քաղաքից հաց բերեն իրենց և մնացած ճգնավորների համար: Ճանապարհին գետի մոտ նրանք մի կնոջ են հանդիպում որը խնդրում է իրեն գետն անցկացնել: Նրանք կնոջը պետք է անցկացնեին ուսերին դրած, բայց կնոջ դիպչելը մեղք էր նրանց համար, կնոջը չօգնելը կրկնակի մեղք ու նարնք որոշում են անցկացնել: Գետի կեսը ծերն է անցկացնում հետո երիտասարդը: Գետն անցնում են կինը շնորհակալությունէ հայտնում և գնում: Նրանք շարունակում են քայլել երիտասարդ ասում է բայց մենք դիպանք այդ կնոջը ծերունին չի պատասխանում: Անցնում է մեկ ժամ նա նորից նույն հարցն է տալիս ծերունին լուռ է: Անցնում է ևս մեկ ժամ երիտասարդը կրկնում է հարցը: Ծերունին պատասխանում է որդյակ ես այդ երիտասարդին թողել եմ գետի ափին դու ինչու ես 2 ժամ ուսերիդ բերում:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.07.2014)

----------


## Մանոն

Երիտասարդն իմաստունի այն հարցին, թե ինչպե՞ս է անցկացրել իր օրը, պատասխանեց.
–Ես օրվա մեծ մասը ծախսեցի այն մտքերի վրա, որոնց մասին չպետք է մտածեի, ցանկանալով բաներ, որոնք չպիտի ցանկանայի և պլաններ կազմելով, որոնք ճիշտ չեն:
Իմաստունը նրան այգում քայլելու հրավիրեց, ու երբ հանդիպեցին մի ծառի` հարցրեց երիտասարդին.
–Դու գիտե՞ս սա ինչ ծառ է:
–Այո, դրա անունը Բելադոննա է, այն թունավոր է և կարող է սպանել նրան, ով կուտի նրա տերևներից:
–Բայց նա չի կարող սպանել նրան, ով պարզապես հետևում է իրեն, ճի՞շտ է: Այդպես էլ բացասական կամ մեղսահարույց մտքերը չեն կարող քեզ չարիք պատճառել, եթե թույլ չտաս, որ դրանք գայթակղեն քեզ:

----------


## Apsara

Կար չկար մի շատ վատ բնավորությամբ երիտասարդ : Հայրը նրան մի ամբողջ պարկ մեխ տվեց, կարգադրելով, որ ամեն անգամ, երբ հունից դուրս գա կամ մեկին վիրավորի, մի մեխ մեխի այգու դարպասներին: 
Առաջին օրը նա 37 մեխ մեխեց դարպասներին:  Բայց մյուս շաբաթների ընթացքում սովորեց ղեկավարել իրեն, և օրեցօր ավելի քիչ մեխեր էր մեխում դարպասներիի վրա: 
Վերջապես հասավ այն օրը երբ նա ոչ մի մեխ չմեխեց դարպասներին: Այն ժամ նա գնաց հոր մոտ և ասաց նրան այս նորության մասին:
Եվ ասաց հայրը նրան հանել մեկական մեխ դարպասների վրայից, այն ժամանակ երբ նա օրվա ընթացքում լինի զուսպ և ոչ ոքի չվիրավորի: Վերջապես եկավ այն օրը, երբ տղան ասաց հորը, որ բլոր մեխերը հանել է դարպասներից:
Հայրը տղային տարավ դարպասների մոտ և ասաց."Որդիս, դու քեզ շատ լավ ես պահել, բայց տես, թե ինչքան անցքեր կան դարպասների վրա: Դարպասները երբեք չեն լինի այնպիսին, ինչպես առաջ: Երբ դու ինչ-որ մեկին վիրավորում  ես և տհաճ բաներ ես ասում, դու այնպիսի վերքեր ես թողնում նրա հոգում, ինչպիսին մեխերն են թողել դարպասների վրա: Դա նույնն է ինչ մարդուն դանակահարես, իսկ հետո դանակը հանես նրա միջից, բայց չէ որ վերքը մնում է: Եվ նշանակություն չունի թե քանի անգամ ներողություն կխնդրես: Վերքը կմնա: Բառերով հասցրած վիրավորանքը նույն չափ ցավոտ  է, ինչ ֆիզիկական վնասվածքը: Ընկերները շատ մեծ հարստություն են: Նրանք կարող են քեզ ուրախացնել և ոգևորել: Նրանք միշտ պատրաստ են լսել քեզ, նրանք բացում են իրենց սիրտը քեզ: Ցույց տուր ընկերներիդ, թե ինչքան թանկ են նրանք քեզ համար"
Թարգմանեցի ռուսերենից

----------

Gayl (27.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.01.2010), Լեռնցի (20.06.2010), Շինարար (21.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (22.01.2010)

----------


## Apsara

Կուզեի, որ իմ գրածը չարհամարվեր ձեր կողմից, ակումբցիներ, քանզի սրանով շատերին շատ բան եմ ուզում ասած լինել :Blush:  :Wink:

----------


## Grieg

Ուսուցանող առակ է, կարծում եմ  որ վերքերը շատ դեպքերում ժամանակի և հոգատարության շնորհիվ բուժվումեն կարևորը հետագաիում փորձել չվիրավորել և չվիրավորվել  :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> Ուսուցանող առակ է, կարծում եմ  որ վերքերը շատ դեպքերում ժամանակի և հոգատարության շնորհիվ բուժվումեն կարևորը հետագաիում փորձել չվիրավորել և չվիրավորվել


Փորձե՞լ, այդ երևույթը բացակայում է բնության մեյ, կամ անում են կամ չեն անում :Cool: 
Փորձ որպես այդպիսին չկա, եթե ասում ես կփորձես դու նախորոք ասում ես չես անի, արդյունքը արդեն բացասաան է սպասվում :Wink:

----------


## Firegirl777

Այս առակը մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, ու ինձ էլ շատ է դուր եկել, ի դեպ աշխատում եմ երբեք չվիրավորել, իսկ կյանքում եթե ինչ-որ մեկին վիրավորել եմ, ապա դա եղել է պատահական ու չմտածված....

----------


## Cassiopeia

Խորիմաստ առակ է… Յուրաքանչյուր ոք պետք է կարողանա դաս քաղել կյանքից, հարգանքով մոտենալ  ամեն ինչի, քանզի կյանքը բումերանգ է ու ամեն լավություն անպայման հետ է վերադառնում, ինչպես նաև յուրաքանչյուր վատ խոսք ու արարք:

----------


## Երվանդ

Լավ առակա, անձամբ ես միշտ աշխատում եմ առաջինը չվիրավորել ոչ մեկի, դա մեկ-մեկ հնարավորա չստացվի, երբ մարդկանց մոտ քաղքենիություն կամ կեղծավորություն, կամ չափից շատտ ավելի մեծամտություն եմ նկատում, նեռվայնանում եմ, փառք աստծու ստեղ քիչ կան տենց մարդիկ :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

*Առակս ի՞նչ կցուցանե*:
«Մի մարդ որոշում է տեղափոխվել ուրիշ տուն: Հավաքում է ունեցած չունեցածն ու սկսում բարձել ուղտին: Բարձում է...բարձում է....Խեղճ ուղտը կամաց-կամաց կքում է ծանրությունից: Ոտքերը հազիվ են դիմանում ուժերից վեր բեռին: Երբ մարդն ամեն ինչ արդեն բարձած վերջացրած է լինում,  մեկ էլ հանկարծ հիշում է մի բմբուլե գրիչ, որը մի ժամանակ իր ընկերներն էին նվիրել ծննդյան առթիվ: Ետ է դառնում բերում այս բմբուլը ու հենց դնում է բարձած ուղտի վրա, խեղճ կենդանին էլ չդիմանալով ծանրությանը՝ ընկնում է ու սատկում: 
–Էհհհ...,–ասում է նրա տերը,–այս ծույլ կենդանին մի բմբուլ անգամ տանել չկարողացավ»:

----------

Արևածագ (18.04.2012)

----------


## Foreigner

Մի տատիկ հարցնում է երիտասարդի.
- Այս ճանապարհը տաճար կտանե:
-Ոչ տատի ջան:
-Ապա ինչու են այն կառուցել:

----------

Freeman (24.06.2010)

----------


## Angelina

Իրոք շատ լավ առակ էր: Չպետք է վիրավորել դիմացինին, ինչ էլ որ լինի: Վերքից հետո միշտ էլ սպի է մնում: Ես իմ կյանքում, երբեք ոչ ոքի անտեղի չեմ վիրավորել ու գիտեմ, որ երբեք էլ չեմ վիրավորի: Ասեմ նաև, որ առակները լրիվ կյանքից վերցված փոքրիկ իրականություն են:

----------


## Ծով

> Փորձե՞լ, այդ երևույթը բացակայում է բնության մեյ, կամ անում են կամ չեն անում
> Փորձ որպես այդպիսին չկա, եթե ասում ես կփորձես դու նախորոք ասում ես չես անի, արդյունքը արդեն բացասաան է սպասվում


Փորձեցի հասկանալ այս գրառումդ...փորձ արեցի, նոր հասկացա, բա... :Smile: 
Հասա արդյունքին՝ հասկացա..դա այլ բան է...իսկ չհամաձայնելը քեզ հետ բնավ քեզ չհասկանալուց չէ... :Wink: 
Առակը լավն էր...

----------


## Fedayi

Փիլիսոփաներից մեկը մի աղջիկ ուներ: Նրա ձեռքը խնդրեցին երկու տղա` մեկը` հարուստ, մյուսը` աղքատ: Փիլիսոփան աղջկան տվեց աղքատին: Երբ նրան հարցրին, թե ինչու, նա պատասխանեց.
-Հարուստ փեսացուն հիմար է, և ես վախենում եմ, որ նա շուտով կաղքատանա: Աղքատ փեսացուն խելոք է, և ես հույս ունեմ, որ նա ժամանակին կհարստանա:

----------

Gayl (27.01.2010)

----------


## Fedayi

*Տեսնելով Սոկրատին արմտիքով սնվելիս, մեկն ասաց.
-Եթե ծառայեիր մեր տիրակալին, ապա երբեք չէիր հասնի այնպիսի վիճակի, որ արմտիքով սնվեիր:
-Իսկ եթե դու գոհանայիր արմտիքով, ապա չէիր ծառայի քո տիրակալին,- պատասխանեց փիլիսոփան:*

----------

Gayl (27.01.2010), Sambitbaba (04.07.2014)

----------


## Վազգեն

Վրթանես Փափազյանի «Խելոք աքաղաղները» համ առակ է, համ էլ իմաստուն պատմվածք։  :Smile: 

Քանի որ այդքան էլ կարճ չի, Վիքիդարանում եմ դրել: Խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ: Սա էլ հղումը՝

http://hy.wikisource.org/wiki/%D4%BD...B6%D5%A5%D6%80

----------


## Fedayi

_Մի շահ իր տղային պատվիրել է.
-Երբ շահ դառնաս` չավելացնես զինվորներիդ աշխատավարձը, որպեսզի չնվազեն նրանց ծառայողական ձգտումները այն պատճառով, որ նրանք քո կարիքը չեն ունենա: Բայց և մի հասցրու աղքատության նրանց, որպեսզի քեզ չատեն: Յուրաքանչյուրին տուր այնքան, որքան նրան պատշաճ է ստանալ: Գործիր այնպես, որ քեզ վրա ունեցած նրանց հույսը միշտ աճի, իսկ նրանց տալիք քո ընծաները չավելանան:_

Պարսկական

----------


## ivy

Ես էլ պատմեմ իմ սիրած առակներից մեկը:

Մի մարդ յոթ զավակ է ունենում, յոթն էլ՝ կռվարար, անբարիշտ, իրար հետ յոլա չեն գնում: Մի օր հայրը կանչում է բոլորին ու ասում.
- Տեսնո՞ւմ եք այս ավելը: Ձեզնից ո՞վ կարող է այն ձեռքով կոտրել:
Ու տալիս է նրանց մի հաստ ավել: Տղաներից ամեն մեկը փորձում է, չարչարվում է, բայց ոչինչ չի ստացվում. ցախավելը շատ ամուր է լինում: 
Այդ ժամանակ հայրը բացում է ավելի կապը, ու միջի ցախերը տալիս տղաներին՝ ասելով.
- Իսկ այսպես առանձին կարո՞ղ եք կոտրել:
Զավակները հեշտությամբ կոտրտում են ավելի ցախերը:
Ու հայրն ասում է նրանց.
- Նայեք, որդիներս, դուք էլ այս ավելի նման եք. քանի դեռ միասին եք, ամուր եք, ու ոչ ոք ձեզ չի կարող կոտրել, իսկ երբ առանձին եք, ամեն մեկդ մի ցախ եք՝ հեշտ ջարդվող:

Կարծում եմ՝ այս առակը շատ կսազեր քաղաքականության բաժնին:

----------

Gayl (27.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (30.01.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Երկու ուղտ անապատում փուշ են ուտում։ նրանց կողքով անցնում է մողեսն ու տեսնում է, որ ուղտերից մեկն իր դիմացի փշից ի փոքր հարված տալիս է մյուսին, մյուսն էլ ի պատասխան իր փշից է հյուրասիրում ընկերոջը։ Դե մողեսը զարմացած հարցնում է.
-ԻՆչու եք իրար հյուրասիրում, երկուսիդ մոտ էլ փուշ է չէ՞, ինչո՞ւ եք իրար հյուրասիրում, դե  փուշը փուշ է էլի։
-Այո,- ասում է ուղտերց մեկը, - փուշը փուշ է, բայց "մարիֆաթն" անուշ է  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (27.01.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Նախանձ  իշխանները- Վարդան  Այգեկցի

Պալատական  երկու  իշխան  իրար  ատում  էին:Թագավորը  նրանց  փորձելու  համար  ասաց.
- Խնդրեք  ինձնից  ինչ  կամենաք, բայց  իմացեք  մեկիդ  խնդրածի  դիմաց  մյուսիդ  կրկնակին  կտամ:
Մեծ  իշխանը   մտածեց.
« Եթե  ես  մի  քաղաք  ուզեմ, կտա, բայց  ընկերոջս  երկուսը  կհասնի:Սիրտս  կպայթի»:
-Թագավոր,- դիմեց նա,- քեզանից  խնդրում  եմ, որ  իմ  աչքը  հանես:
Թագավորը  հրամայեց  հանել  նրա  աչքը:

Պարզ  է, որ նախանձը  նույնիսկ  իր  թշնամին  է:

----------

Gayl (27.01.2010)

----------


## Տատ

> Ես էլ պատմեմ իմ սիրած առակներից մեկը:
> 
> Մի մարդ յոթ զավակ է ունենում, յոթն էլ՝ կռվարար, անբարիշտ, իրար հետ յոլա չեն գնում: Մի օր հայրը կանչում է բոլորին ու ասում.
> - Տեսնո՞ւմ եք այս ավելը: Ձեզնից ո՞վ կարող է այն ձեռքով կոտրել:
> Ու տալիս է նրանց մի հաստ ավել: Տղաներից ամեն մեկը փորձում է, չարչարվում է, բայց ոչինչ չի ստացվում. ցախավելը շատ ամուր է լինում: 
> Այդ ժամանակ հայրը բացում է ավելի կապը, ու միջի ցախերը տալիս տղաներին՝ ասելով.
> - Իսկ այսպես առանձին կարո՞ղ եք կոտրել:
> Զավակները հեշտությամբ կոտրտում են ավելի ցախերը:
> Ու հայրն ասում է նրանց.
> - Նայեք, որդիներս, դուք էլ այս ավելի նման եք. քանի դեռ միասին եք, ամուր եք, ու ոչ ոք ձեզ չի կարող կոտրել, իսկ երբ առանձին եք, ամեն մեկդ մի ցախ եք՝ հեշտ ջարդվող:


Այս առակը մի ուշագնաց ժամանակակից տարբերակ ունի:

Մի մարդ յոթ զավակ է ունենում, յոթն էլ՝ կռվարար, անբարիշտ, իրար հետ յոլա չեն գնում: Մի օր հայրը կանչում է բոլորին ու ասում.
- Տեսնո՞ւմ եք այս ավելը: Ձեզնից ո՞վ կարող է այն ձեռքով կոտրել:
Ու տալիս է նրանց մի հաստ ավել: Տղաներից մեկը փորձում է
 ու միանգամից հեշտությամբ կոտրում է ավելը:
Հայրը գլուխը հուսահատված տանում-բերում.
- Դե գնա էս եզերին բան սովորեցրու...

----------

Sambitbaba (04.07.2014)

----------


## Տատ

Վարդան Այգեկցի

Մի չար ու նենգ թագավոր  է լինում, մի այրի կին էլ, որ տուժել էր նրանից, ամեն օր գնում է եկեղեցի, աղոթում նրա երկար կյանքի համար։
հարցնում են, ի՞նչ լավություն է քեզ արել, որ աղոթում ես նրա համար։
- Նրա հայրը չար ու դաժան էր, ես անիծեցի, մեռավ։ Որդին ավելի անիրավ դուրս եկավ, աղոթում եմ սրան երկար կյանք, քանզի ժառանգն էլ ավելի վատն է լինելու։

Կեցցե G.W. Bush!!

----------

Մուր_Համլետ (17.11.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

_Առաջնորդի կրտսեր դուստրը…
Մի անգամ երկու նավաևկողներ որոշեցին շուրջերկյա ճանապարհորդություն կազմակերպել, որ գտնեն իրենց ճակատագիրը: Իրենց նավով հասան մի կղզու, որի ցեղերից մեկի առաջնորդը երկու դուստր ուներ: Մեծ աղջիկը գեղեցկուհի էր, իսկ կրտսերը` ոչ այնքան:

Նավարկողներից մեկը մյուսն ասաց.
- Վերջ, ես գտել եմ երջանկությունս, մնում եմ այստեղ ու կամուսնանամ առաջնորդի դստեր հետ:
- Այո, դու ճիշտ ես, առաջնորդի մեծ դուստրը գեղեցկուհի է: Դու ճիշտ որոշում ես կայացրել, ամուսնացիր:
- Դու ինձ չհասկացար, ընկերս: Ես ամուսնանում եմ առաջնորդի կրտսեր դստեր հետ:
- Խելագարվե՞լ ես, դե նա… այնքան էլ լավը չի, էլի…
- Դա է իմ որոշումը:

Նավարկողը շարունակեց իր ճանապարհը` իր երջանկությունը գտնելու հույսով, իսկ մյուսը գնաց առաջնորդի մոտ: Այդ ցեղում հարսի համար կովեր էին վճարում: լավ հարսնացուն տաս կով «արժեր»:
Եվ ահա, բերեց նա առաջնորդի մոտ տասը կով:
- Առաջնո՛րդ, ես ցանկություն ունեմ դստերդ հետ ամուսնանալու ու տալիս եմ նրա համար տասը կով:
- Լավ ընտրություն է: Իմ մեծ դուստրը գեղեցկուհի է, ու նա տաս կովի արժանի է: Ես համաձայն եմ:
- Չէ, առաջնորդ, դու լավ չհասկացար: Ես ցանկանում եմ կրտսեր աղջկադ հետ ամուսնանալ:
- Կատակու՞մ ես: Բայց չէ՞ որ նա այնքան էլ լավը չի…
- Ես ուզում եմ հենց նրա հետ ամուսնանալ:
- Լավ, բայց որպես ազնիվ մարդ, ես չեմ կարող վերցնել տասը կով, նա այդքանի արժանի չէ: Ես կվերցնեմ երեք կով, և ոչ ավելի:
- Ոչ, ես ուզում եմ վճարել հենց տասը կով:

Եվ այսպես նրանք ամուսնացան:
Մի քանի տարի անցավ, մյուս նավարկողը նորից անցնում էր նույն կզղու մոտով ու որոշեց այցելել իր ընկերոջը, տեսնել որպիսությունը: Քայլում էր ափով, երբ նկատեց, որ իրեն մոտենում է անսահման գեղեցկության տեր մի կին:

Նա հարցրեց, թե ինչպես գտի իր ընկերոջը, և կինը ցույց տվեց: Գալիս ու տեսնում է` ընկերը նստած է, շուրջբոլորը բալիկներ են վազվզում:
- Ինչպե՞ս ես ապրում:
- Ես շատ երջանիկ եմ:

Ներս է մտնում այն նույն գեղեցիկ կինը:
- Ծանոթացիր, սա իմ կինն է:
- Ինչպե՞ս: Դու երկրորդ անգա՞մ ես ամուսնացել:
- Ոչ, սաայն նույն կինն է:
- Բայց ինչպե՞ս պատահեց, որ նա այսքան փոխվեց:
- Իսկ դու նրանից հարցրու:

Նա մոտեցավ կնոջն ու հարցրեց.
- Ներիր անտակտությանս համար, բայց ես հիշում եմ` ինչպիսին էիր դու… դե ոչ այնքան գեղեցիկ: Ի՞նչ պատահեց, որ դու այսպիսի աննկարագրելի գեղեցիկ դարձար:
- Պարզապես մի օր ես հասկացա, որ տասը կովի եմ արժանի…
_

----------

Gayl (27.01.2010), Sambitbaba (04.07.2014)

----------


## Երկնային

_Մի քանի արևելյան պրիտչա… 

Ամեն ինչ քո ձեռքերում է

Հին ժամանակներում ապրում էր մի Վարպետ` շրջապատված իր աշակերտներով: Նրանցից ամենաընդունակը մի օր մտածեց. «Իկս կա՞ մի այնպիսի հարց, որին մեր Վարպետը չէր կարողանա պատասխանել»: Նա գնաց մի մարգագետին, բռնեց ամենաեղեցիկ թիթեռին ու թաքցրեց նրան իր ձեռքերում: Թիթեռը թաթիկներով կպչում էր նրա ձեռքիրից ու աշակերտին խուտուտ էր տալիս: Ժպտալով նա մոտեցավ Վարպետին ու հարցրեց.
- Ասեք` ինչ թիթեռ է ձեռքերումս: կենդանի՞, թե՞ մեռած:

Նա ամուր սեղմում էր ձեռքերը ու պատրաստ էր ամեն վայրկյան ավելի ուժեղ սեղմել իր ճշմարտության համար:

Առանց աշակերտի ձեռքերին նայելու Վարպետն ասաց.
- Ամեն ինչ քո ձեռքերում է…


Կավի կտորը

Աստված ստեղծեծ մարդուն կավից, ու իր մոտ դեռ չօգտաործված կավի կտոր մնաց.
Նա ասաց.
- Ի՞նչ ստեղծեմ քեզ համար մնացած կավի կտորով:
- Ստեղծի՛ր ինձ համար երջանկություն, - խնդրեց մարդը:

Աստված, ոչինչ չպատասխանելով, մարդու ձեռքի մեջ դրեց չօգտագործված կավի կտորը…



Թիթեռներն ու կրակը

Երեք թիթեռներ, մոտենալով վառվող մոմի, սկսեցին քննարկել կրակի բնույթը: Նրանցից մեկը, մոտենալով կրակին, վերադարձավ ու ասավ.
- Կրակը լույս է տալիս:

Մյուսը ավելի մոտ գնաց կրակին ու այրեց թևը: Վերադառնալով` նա ասաց.
- Կրակն այրում է:

Երրորդը շատ-շատ մոտ գնաց, կրակի մեջ անհետացավ ու չվերադարձավ: Նա իմացավ ան, ինչ ցանկանում էր իմանալ, բայց արդեն չկարողացավ հայտնել դրա մասին մնացածին:

Նա, ով գիտելիք է ստանում, կորցնում է դրա մասին խոսելու հնարավորությունը. դրա համար էլ իմացողը լռում է, իսկ խոսողը չգիտի…
_

----------

E-la Via (13.04.2010), Freeman (24.06.2010), Gayl (27.01.2010), Sambitbaba (04.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մի առակ կա, որ ամեն անգամ էս թեման հիշելիս, ուզում եմ պատմել, հետո մոռանում եմ։ Բայց հիմա կպատմեմ, քանի չեմ մոռացել։  :Smile:  Շատ եմ սիրում...

Երկու վանական (չշփոփել նույնանուն հայտնի ակումբցու հետ) ճամփա են ընկնում դեպի ուխտատեղի։ Գնում, գնում, հասնում են մի գետի, որի ափին կանգնած է լինում երիտասարդ մի աղջիկ։ Տեսնելով տղամարդկանց՝ աղջիկը խնդրում է նրանց իրեն օգնել, անցկացնել գետը։ Վանականները, որ երբևէ կնոջ կպած չկային, մի պահ վարանում են։ Այնուհետև նրանցից մեկը մոտենում է աղջկան, նրան նստեցնում ուսերին և անցկացնում գետը։ Մյուս վանականը մռայլվում է, բայց ոչինչ չի ասում։ Աղջիկը հեռանում է, նրանք էլ շարունակում են ճանապարհը, բայց ժամ առ ժամ դժգոհ վանականի դեմքն ավելի ու ավելի է խոժոռվում, քայլվածքը՝ ծանրանում։ Վերջապես երկու օր անց նա դիմում է ընկերոջը.
– Եղբայր իմ, պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ աղջկան կպնելը քո կողմից անթույլատրելի հանդգնություն էր։ Ինչպե՞ս կարող էիր նման բան անել։
Օրիորդին օգնած վանականը պատասխանում է.
– Ես նրան ընդամենը մի քանի վայրկյան եմ ուսերիս պահել, իսկ դու արդեն երկրորդ օրն է՝ ուսերիցդ չես իջեցնում...

----------

Gayl (27.01.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

*Մխիթար Գոշ – Ձկները*

Ձկներին  մեղադրում  է  իրենց  թագավորը ասելով, թե  ինչու եք ուտում ձեզանից  մանր կենդանիներին:Եվ  ձկները  համարձակվելով  ասեցին.<Քեզանից  ենք սովորում, որովհետև շատերը  գալիս են  քեզ  երկրպագելու  և դու  կուլ տալով  նրանց, կերակուր  ես դարձնում քեզ  համար:Ուստի  և  մենք քեզանից սովորելով  հանդգնում  ենք>:


Անծեղը  անտառում սովորաբար  միշտ  աղաղակում  է, մանավանդ կենդանիներ  տեսնելիս:Երբ  ձագը կամեցավ  դրա  պատճառն  իմանալ մայր  անծեղը  պատասխանեց.< Որպեսզի թշնամիներս ինձ միշտ  արթուն  տեսնեն  և  չմտածեն  վրաս  հարձակվելու, որսալու  նպատակով>:


*Աղվեսն  ու  որսորդը*

Որսորդը  շներով  հետապնդում  ու  նեղում  էր  աղվեսին:
Աղվեսը  դարձավ  ու ասաց.
-	Աղաչում  եմ  քեզ, ասա, թե ինչու  ես ինձ  նեղում:
Որսորդն  ասաց.
-Որպեսզի  հանեմ  քո  մորթին:
Աղվեսը կանգնեց  ու  ասաց.
-Տեր  Աստված, փառք  քեզ, որ  սրա  ուզածն  այս  է: Իսկ  ես  կարծում  էի, թե  ինձ  ուզում  է  նշանակել  մեր գավառի   հավարած  կամ  թռչնոցի  վանահայր:

----------

Gayl (27.01.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ասողին լսող է պետք, խուլ էշին զանգակը ինչ՞ կանի :LOL: 
Այգեկցի(կարծեմ)

----------


## Դեկադա

*Քո  սեփական  խելքով  առաջնորդվիր*

Երբ  այծերը  դուրս  են  գալիս  գոմից, Վասկա  այծն  առաջ  է  ընկնում  և  մյուսները  հետևում  են  նրան:Հենց  հովիվն  աչքը  կտրում  է  այծերից, Վասկան  քայլերն  ուղղում  է  դեպի  կաղամբի  այգի: Մի օր այծերից  մեկը  որոշում  է  գնալ  Վասկայի  հետևից, որ  իմանա, թե  ուր  է  գնում  նա:  Նրանք  անցնում  են  թփուտը, հետո  ճեղքելով  ցանկապատը, մտնում  են  այգի  և  սկսում ագահաբար  կաղամբ  ուտել:
Տերը  տեսնելով  այծերին, ընկնում  է  նրանց  հետևից:Վասկան, որ  լավ  գիտեր հետդարձի  ճանապարհը, արագ  դուրս  է  գալիս  այգուց  և  սկսում  է  փախչել: Բայց  տերը  հասցնում  է  բռնել  երկրորդ  այծին, և  մի  լավ  քոթակելուց  հետո բաց  է  թողնում:
Երեկոյան  երկու  այծերը  հանդիպում  են, և  այն  մեկը, որը  հետևել  էր  Վասկային  ասում  է.
- Լա~վ  փախար: Ինչո՞ւ  ինձ մենակ  թողեցիր  և  չօգնեցիր:
- Ես  չէի  քեզ  տարել, դու  ինքդ  էիր  եկել, ինքդ  էլ  փախչեիր,- ասաց  Վասկան  և  ավելացրեց,-* իսկ  մի՞թե  դու  քո  սեփական  խելքը  չունես:*
Այծը զարմացած  նայեց  Վասկային  ու  հեռացավ:


*Երգիչներց լավագույնը*

Բոլորին  էլ  քաջ  հայտնի  է, որ  արծիվը  համարվում  է  թռչունների  արքան    և  բոլորը  նրան  են  ենթարկվում:
 Եվ  մի  անգամ, երբ  ագռավը  արծվին  կերակուր  էր  մատուցում, արծիվը  հրամայեց  ագռավին  գտնել  մի  լավ  երգչի, որ  ինքն  ուտելուց  հետո  մեղմ հնչյունների  ներքո  քնի:
Ագռավն  ընկավ  մտորումների  մեջ, թե  ո՞ւմ  կարելի  է  հրավիրել  երգելու:Եվ  նրա  գլխում  մի  միտք  ծագեց. իր  թոռնիկից  լավ  ոչ  մեկը  չի  կարող  երգել: Նա  գնաց  ու  բերեց  թոռնիկին, որն  էլ  սկսեց  երգել:Արծիվը, որ արդեն  քնել  էր, վեր  թռավ, աչքերը  բացեց  ու  ասաց.
- Այս  ո՞ւմ  ես  բերել, և  դու  կարծում  ես, որ այս  կռկռոցի  տակ  ես  կարող  եմ  քնել:
Իսկ  փոքրիկ  ագռավը, բերանը  լայն  բացած  ողջ  ուժով  երգում  էր: Ագռավն  էլ  հիացական  հայացքով  նայում   էր  թոռնիկին:

Ինչքան, ոչ  հիշում  եմ  Վլադիմիր  Դալն  է  գրել:

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

Աշակերտները որոշում են փորձել իրենց ուսուցչի գիտելիքները՝ մտածելով, որ կգտնվի մի հարց, որի պատասխանը նա չի իմանա:Ցույց են տալիս փակ բռունցքը և ասում. <<Եթե դու այդքան իմաստուն ես,ապա պետք է իմանաս թե ինչ կա բռունցքիս մեջ>>: Ուսուցիչը պատասխանում է <<Ամեն ինչ քո ձեռքերում է>>: Իսկ աշակերտի ափի մեջ թիթեռնիկ էր, եթե շատ սեղմեր, այն կմահանար, իսկ ափը բացեր՝  ազատություն կտար: Ամեն ինչ մեր ձեռքերում է: Իսկ ես կուզեի ավելացնել. <<Թե ուզում ես երջանիկ լինել, եղի'ր>>

----------

Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (25.04.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Հին իռլանդական  առակում ծեր ագռավը խրատ է տալիս իր թոռ ագռավին.
-Ահա, տեսնում ես կարտոֆիլի դաշտը այնտեղ համով կարտոֆիլ կա:Բայց  ես  քեզ ուրիշ բան եմ ուզում ասել:Եթե փայտը ձեռքին մարդ կտեսնես` թռիր- փախիր:Մարդը կկրակի փայտից ու կսպանի քեզ:Եթե առանց փայտի մարդ կտեսնես և եթե այդ մարդը կռացավ ու գետնից քար վերցրեց` փախիր, նա քարը քո վրա է նետելու, հասկանու՞մ ես:
-Հասկանում եմ,- ասում է թոռ ագռավը ու  ինքը էլ իր հերթին հարցնում է ծեր ագռավին:
-Ի՞սկ եթե քարը մարդու ծոցում է:
Կարևորը ծոցում քար չպահելն է:Թոռ ագռավը դա գիտեր:Եվ մեզ էլ պատգամում է իմանալ:

----------

Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (25.04.2010)

----------


## Faona

ՄԻ ԲԱՆ ԷԼ ԵՍ ՊԱՏՄԵՄ»»» :Smile: 
Երկու մարդ ճանապարհ են գնում և հանդիպում են մի վարար գետի, որը կարող էին անցնել միայն լողալով…Նրանցից մեկը գետն անցնելիս ոչինչ չի խոսում և կարողանում է հասնել մյուս ափին, երկրորդն էլ աղոթում է նոր մտնում գետը և խեղդվում…Այն աշխարհում հանդիպում է Աստծուն և հարցնում, թե ինչու մահացավ, չէ որ աղոթեց, իսկ մյուսը ողջ մնաց , բայց չաղոթեց…Աստված պատասխանեց նրան.
Նա անցավ, քանի որ ամբողջ կյանքում աղոթել է,իսկ դու միայն նեղության պահին հիշեցիր աղոթքն առ Աստված..............................Հետևություններն արեք ինքներդ

----------

Freeman (24.06.2010), Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (25.04.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Վարդան Այգեկցի

*ԳԱՐՈՒ ՀԱՇԻՎ*
Մի մարդ կալից գրաստով գարի էր կրում տուն:
Եվ քուռակը մոր հետ գնում էր ու հետ դառնում: Իսկ տանը, ուր կրում էին գարին, մի խոզ կար կապած, որին գիրացնում էին: Եվ գարին անպակաս էր նրանից, որպեսզի ուտի և գիրանա: Եվ քուռակն ասաց մորը. "Ինչո՞ւ համար այն խոզն առանց աշխատանքի ուտում է գարին, որ մենք կրում ենք մեծ դժվարությամբ և մեզ, որ չարչարվում ենք, օրը մի անգամ են գարի տալիս": Մայրն ասաց. "Լսիր, որդյակ և մի շաբաթ ևս համբերիր և ապա ես քեզ պատասխան կտամ, և քո աչքով կտեսնես": Եվ մի շաբաթ հետո էշը և քուռակը բեռով տուն էին գալիս, քուռակը մորից առաջ էր գնում և լսեց խռնչոցի ահագին ձայն, որովհետև խոզը մորթում էին: Եվ խրտնեց քուռակը և հետ փախավ դեպի մայրը, և մայրն ասաց. "Ի՞նչ եղավ քեզ, որդյակ, որ սոսկում ես, մի վախենար խոզից, որովհետև նրանից գարու հաշիվն են ուզում":
Եվ դարձյալ եկան կալը` գարի կրելու: Եվ երբ բարձած վերադարձան տուն, քուռակը բարձրացնելով ոտքի սմբակը, մորն ասաց. "Ո՜վ մայր, տես, թե ոտքիս չի՞ փակչել գարու մի հատ, որ ինձանից էլ հաշիվ ուզեն ինչպես խոզից":

----------

Gayl (27.01.2010), Արևածագ (11.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (22.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

*ԱՂՎԵՍՆ ՈՒ ՀՈՎԱԶԸ*

Աղվեսն ու հովազը վիճեցին, թե իրենցից ով է ավելի գեղեցիկ: Հովազը պարծեցավ իր նախշավոր մորթիով, բայց աղվեսը նրա պատասխանեց.
- Ես քեզանից շատ ավելի գեղեցիկ եմ, քանի որ ոչ թե մարմինս է նախշուն, այլ հոգիս է ճարտար ու ճկուն:

Առակը ցուցանե, որ խելքի նրբությունը մարմնի գեղեցկությունից լավ է:


*ԵՂԵԳՆ ԵՎ ԾԱՌԵՐ*

Մի թագավոր զբոսանքի ելավ շրջելու լեռներում և հովիտներում: Եւ տեսավ, որ մեծամեծ ծառեր կային կոտրտված և փշրված: Միայն մի եղեգ կար` կանգուն և անարատ: Թագավորն ասաց.
 -Ով եղեգ, ասա ինձ. թե ինչպես հաստատուն ես մնացել, երբ մեծամեծ ծառերը փշրված են:
Եվ եղեգն ասաց.
 -Ով թագավոր, երբ սաստիկ հողմ բարձրացավ, ծառերը հպարտությամբ հակառակ կանգնեցին հողմի դեմ և հողմը նրանց փշրեց: Իսկ ես խոնարհվեցի հողմի կամքով և ահա կանգուն եմ:


*ԳՅՈՒՂԱՑԻՆ ՈՒ ԻՐ ՈՐԴԻՆԵՐԸ*

Գյուղացու մահը մոտեցել էր: Նա ուզում էր, որ իրենից հետո որդիները լավ հողագործ դառնան: Նրանց հավաքեց ու ասաց. «Սիրելի՛ զավակներս, ես մի խաղողի վազի տակ գանձ եմ թաղել»: Հենց որ նա մեռավ, որդիները շտապ վերցրին բահերն ու թիերը և իրենց ամբողջ հողամասը մի լավ փորեցին: Ճիշտ է, նրանք գանձ չգտան, բայց այգին առատ բերք տվեց:

Առակը ցուցանե, որ աշխատանքը գանձ է մարդկանց համար:


*ԱՂՎԵՍՆ ՈՒ ԽԱՂՈՂԸ*

Քաղցած աղվեսը տեսավ խաղողի վազը` կախ ընկած ողկույզներով, և ուզեց դունչը հասցնել խաղողին, բայց չկարողացավ: Եվ հեռանալով` ինքն իրեն ասաց. «Դեռ խակ է»:

Այսպես էլ որոշ մարդիկ, երբ հաջողության չեն հասնում, քանի որ ուժ ու կարողություն չունեն, մեղքը գցում են պայմանների վրա:

*
Նրանք ովքեր չեն աղոթում*

Մի գյուղացի հրավիրված էր մի բանկետի: Նա սեղան էր նստել ականավոր հյուրերի հետ: Ուտելուց առաջ, ոչ ոք չաղոթեց, բացի գյուղացուց, որը ձեռքեր հագցրեց իրար ու լռությամբ գոհունակություն հայտնեց Երկնավոր Հորը: Քաղաքից եկած մի ինքնահավան, ծաղրելով նրան, ասաց.
- Սիրելի բարեկամ, այնտեղ, գյուղում, դուք բոլորդ դեռ աղոթելու սովորություն ունե՞ք:
- Ո՛չ, - պատասխանեց գյուղացին, - այդպես ասել չեմ կարող:
- Լավ, - հաղթականորեն ասաց քաղաքացին, - միգուցե միայն ծերունինե՞րը կամ հետամնացնե՞րը;
- Այդպես էլ չի կարելի ասել, - եղավ պատասխանը, - տեսե՛ք, իմ ախոռում ես մի խոզ ունեմ իր յոթ ծծկերներով և նրանք չեն աղոթում, բայց սովորաբար միշտ գոհանում են աստծուց իրենց տրված սննդի ու ջրի համար:

----------

davidus (27.01.2010), Gayl (27.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.01.2010), Դեկադա (27.01.2010), Մարկիզ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ «Գրականություն» բաժնում գտնվող «Ուղղակի առակ» թեման, որն իրականում կոնկրետ առակ ներկայացնելու համար էր բացված, բայց սխալմամբ վերածվել էր առակների շտեմարանի, միացվել է «Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն» բաժնում վաղուց գոյություն ունեցող «Առակներ, իմաստուն պատմություններ» թեմային։ Կրկնվող առակները ջնջվել են ու ջնջվելու են։ Խնդրում եմ այսուհետև ուշադիր լինել, և թեմայում արդեն տեղադրված առակը երկրորդ անգամ չտեղադրել։ Անեկդտոտների թեման չդարձնենք։ Կարծում եմ՝ նախքան տեղադրելը դժվար չէ առակի վերնագրով կամ բանալային բառերով որոնում անելն ու պարզելը՝ կա այն տվյալ թեմայում, թե ոչ։*

----------

Ariadna (27.01.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Անկեղծություն և բնականություն*
_(ձեն առակ)_
Մի անգամ աշակերտը հարցրեց Ուսուցչին.
– Ուսուցիչ, վերջերս ես ու ընկերներս քնարկում էինք անկեղծության ու բնականության թեման, բայց դրա հետևանքով իմ գլխում ամեն ինչ խառնվեց իրար։ Ուսուցիչը ժպտաց.
– Եվ ո՞րն է քո հարցը։ Ի՞նչն է խառնվել քո գլխում։
– Ամենագլխավորը, որը ես չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, անկեղծության ու բնականության տարբերությունն է։ Իմ կարծիքով, դրանք նույն բանն են։
– Նույն բանը չեն,– ասաց ուսուցիչը,– Անկեղծ մարդը կարող է և բնական լինել, մինչդեռ բնականը միշտ անկեղծ է։
– Ների՛ր, Ուսուցիչ, բայց դեռևս չհասկացա։
– Անկեղծ լինելիս դու չես թաքցնում զգացմունքներդ, մինչդեռ բնական լինելիս դու դրանց մասին չես մտածում։

----------

CactuSoul (31.01.2010), E-la Via (08.04.2010), Jarre (30.01.2010), Yeghoyan (31.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (30.01.2010), Դեկադա (30.01.2010), Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (25.04.2010), Սլիմ (04.02.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Բացարձակ ճշմարտություն*
(արևելյան առակ)
Մի փիլիսոփա իր աշակերտներին ասում է.
-Բացարձակ ճշմարտություն գոյություն չունի։
Աշակերտներից մեկը հարցրեց.
-Ուսուցիչ, իսկ ձեր ասածը բացարձա՞կ ճշմարիտ է։
-Իհարկե ոչ, ծիծաղեց ուսուցիչը....

----------

CactuSoul (31.01.2010), E-la Via (08.04.2010), Yeghoyan (31.01.2010), Yevuk (08.04.2010), Անտիգոնե (29.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (30.01.2010), Դեկադա (30.01.2010), Ուլուանա (30.01.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Սա մեկ անգամ տեղադրել եմ բլոգումս: Հետո ջնջել եմ: Ափսոսս եկավ, որոշեցի տեղադրեմ կրկին: Կարծում եմ, թեմայից դուրս չէ, բայց մի քիչ երկար է:




> Ուրեմն՝ մի շա՜տ հարուստ, ազդեցիկ ու գործունյա մարդ է ապրում: Այս շա՜տ հարուստ ու ազդեցիկ մարդուն ունենում է մի շա՜տ լավ, խելոք, ընկերասեր ու ընկերների համար ապրող որդի: Այս տղան շա՜տ ընկերասեր է լինում, շա՜տ… Իր հնարավորությունների չափով միշտ օգնում է ընկերներին, ապրում է նրանցով: Մեծ գումարներ է ծախսում նրանց վրա: Դե հայրը հարուստ է, նա էլ փողի կարիք չունի: Հայրը որդուն հաճախ է հանդիմանում.
> - Որդիս, պետք չէ լինել այդպիսին: Ընկերներդ քեզ չեն սիրում, քեզ չեն ընդունում: Ընկերներդ քո մեջ գնահատում են… Չէ, ընկերներդ քեզ գնահատում են միայն… քո փողի մեջ… Մի եղիր այդպիսին: Մի օր կզղջաս ու կզգաս, որ սխալվել ես… Ուշ կլինի…
> Որդին հորը չի լսում, միշտ ականջի հետև է գցում նրա խոսքերը… Ուշադրություն չի դարձնում:
> - Հայր, իմ ընկերները լավն են: Ինձ նվիրված տղաներ են:
> 
> … Անցնում է որոշ ժամանակ: Հայրը ծանր հիվանդանում է: Արդեն մահվան մահճում նա կանչում է որդուն և ասում.
> - Որդիս, ես միշտ մտածել եմ քո մասին, քեզ պահել, մեծացրել եմ, քեզ ապահովել եմ ամեն ինչով… Բայց… Կյանք է, հնարավոր է՝ գա մի պահ, երբ դու կհուսահատվես և այլևս չես ուզենա ապրել…
> - Լավ էլի, պապ: Էս ի՞նչեր ես ասում…,- փորձում է ընդհատել հորը որդին:
> - … լսիր ուշադիր, տղա ջան, մի ընդհատիր, հորդ գոնե հիմա՝ մեռնելիս, լսիր… Երբ չուզենաս այլևս ապրել, երբ կզգաս, որ երկրագնդին դու այլևս պետք չես ու քո ապրելն անիմաստ է… Կիջնես նկուղ… ու այն, ա՛յ այն սենյակը, որի դուռը միշտ փակ է եղել… Հա, կմտնես այնտեղ: Այնտեղ կան քո անիմաստությանը վերջ տալու համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր պարագաները՝ աթոռ ու… առաստաղից ամուր կախված օղակ արած պարանը… Կկանգնես աթոռին, օղակը կգցես պարանոցդ ու աթոռ ոտքերիդ տակից կհրես… Մի ակնթարթում դու քո անպիտանության ու աննպատակության զգացումից կզրկվես… Սա էլ՝ սենյակի բանալին: Վերցրու ու պինդ պահիր, չկորցնես…
> ...

----------

E-la Via (08.04.2010), Gayl (31.01.2010), գյումրեցի աղջիկ (15.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Նորակազմ ընտանիքին հյուր են գալիս երջանկությունը, առողջությունը, հարստությունը և սերը:
Սկեսրայրն ասում է,- թող ներս գա առողջությունը, այն ինձ շատ է հարկավոր:
Սկեսուրն ասում է,- թող ներս գա հարստությունը, մենք նրա կարիքը շատ ենք զգում:
Տղան ասում է,- թող ներս գա երջանկությունը, երկար ժամանակ է ինչ փնտրում եմ:
Հերթը հասնում է հարսին, նա էլ ասում է թող ներս գա սերը:
Որպես իրենց ընտանիքի նոր անդամ որոշում են կատարել հարսի ցանկությունը:
-Թող ներս մտնի սերը:
Սիրո հետևից ներս են մտնում և՛երջանկությունը, և՛հարստությունը, և՛ առողջությունը:Երբ հարցնում են, թե ինչու ներս մտան մնացածը, չԷ, որ մենք ընտրեցինք միայն սիրուն, նրանք պատասխանում են՝ որտեղ սեր կա մենք այնտեղ ենք



Ծերունին մահամերձ պառկած է մահվան մահճում…
Դուռը ծեծում են.
–Օվ է՞... ,–հարցնում է ծերունին...
–Երյանկությունը,– լսվում է պատասխան...
–Ես կյանքում երջանիկ եղել եմ ,շնորհակալ եմ...
Ժամանակ անց,նորից ծեծում են
–Օվ է՞... ,–հարցնում է ծերունին...
–Հարտությունը,–պատասխանը...
–Ես հարստություն չեմ փափագում,շնորհակալ եմ...
Ժամանակ անց,նորից ծեծում են
–Օվ է՞... ,–հարցնում է ծերունին...
–Երիտասարդությունը,– լսվում է ի պատասխան...
–Ես իմ Երիտասարդությունը ապրել եմ, շնորհակալ եմ...
Ժամանակ անց,նորից ծեծում են
–Օվ է՞... ,–նորից հարցնում է ծերունին...
–Ընկերներդ են ,բաց...–լսվում է պատասխան...
Ծերունին լարելով վերջին ուժերը բացում է դուռը, ընկերները ներս են գալիս...
Բայց ընկերների հետ ներս են գալիս երիտասարդւթյունը,երջնկությունը և հարստությունը...

----------

Ariadna (05.02.2010), Gayl (31.01.2010), Lusina (18.01.2011), Yeghoyan (31.01.2010), գյումրեցի աղջիկ (15.02.2010), Շինարար (05.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

ՄԽԻԹԱՐ ԳՈՇ (XII Դ.)
ՄԱՐԴՆ ՈԻ ԾԱՌԵՐԸ
Մի չքավոր մարդ ձմռանը գնաց այգի՝ պտուղ քաղելու: Եվ տեսնելով, որ ծառերը փայտացած են, սկսեց թշնամանալ, տրտնջալ, հարվածել ու ասել նրանց.
— Ինչո՞ւ պտուղ չունեք, որ ուտեմ ու կշտանամ,— ու սկսեց ավելի չարանալ։
Եվ ծառերից մեկը քաղցրությամբ ու համոզող խոսքով ասաց։
— Մի՛ տրտմիր, ո՜վ մարդ, և իզուր մի՛ բամբասիր, որովհետև, սխալվում ես։ Թեպետ կարիքավոր, բայց ինչո՞ւ չգիտես, որ ձմռանը հանգստանում ենք և զորացնում մեր արմատները, որպեսզի կարողանանք գարնանը ծաղկել, ամռանը սնունդ տալ պտղին և աշնանը հասնել ու կերակրել: Ինչո՞ւ չեկար այն ժամանակ, երբ մարդ, անասուն ու գազան վայելում էին մեր պտուղները։ Այժմ գնա և վերադառնալով հարմար ժամանակ, կեր որչափ կկամենաս։
Եվ գնաց մարդը այդ խոսքի հույսով։
Առակիս ծառը խրատում է հյուրերին ու աղքատներին, որ հարմար ժամի գնան մեծարանք փնտրելու, հյուրերը ուտելու և հանգստանալու, իսկ աղքատները՝ կարիքները բավարարելու։ Եվ ամեն ժամ հյուրընկալողները պատրաստ չեն ընդունելու, կամ բարեգործները` ողորմություն տալու: Իսկ ամբաստանելու և տրտնջալու դեպքում չպետք է չարանալ, այլ անհրաժեշտ է պատասխանել քաղցրությամբ, բացատրել անպատրաստության պատճառները և այլ ժամի առատաձեռնությունը։

----------

Claudia Mori (09.04.2011), E-la Via (27.01.2011), Gayl (08.04.2010), Yeghoyan (06.02.2010), գյումրեցի աղջիկ (15.02.2010), Շինարար (05.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.02.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*Երկու ընկեր*
Մի անգամ անապատում երկու ընկեր կռվեցին և մեկը մյուսին ապտակ հասցրեց: Վերջինս, ցավ զգալով, բայց ոչինչ չասելով, գրեց ավազի վրա.«Այսօր իմ ամենալավ ընկերը ինձ ապտակեց»:
Շարունակեցին ճանապարհը, գտան օազիս և որոշեցին լողանալ: Նա ով ապտակ էր ստացել փրկվեց խեղդվելուց, ընկերը փրկեց: Երբ ուշքի եկավ, գրեց քարի վրա.«Այսօր իմ ամենալավ ընկերը փրկեց իմ կյանքը»: Նա, ով ապտակ էր հասցրել և փրկել էր ընկերոջ կյանքը, հարցրեց.
-Երբ քեզ ապտակեցի, դու ավազի վրա գրեցիր, իսկ հիմա քարի վրա: Ինչու՞: 
Ընկերը պատասխանեց.
-Երբ մեզ նեղացնում են, մենք պետք է ավազի վրա գրենք, որպեսզի քամիները կարողանան ջնջեն: Իսկ երբ մեզ լավություն են անում, պետք է քարի վրա գրվի, որպեսզի ոչ մի քամի չկարողանա ջնջել:

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.04.2010), Ambrosine (08.04.2010), Claudia Mori (09.04.2011), E-la Via (27.01.2011), Gayl (08.04.2010), Yeghoyan (11.04.2010), Yevuk (08.04.2010), Անտիգոնե (29.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010), Դատարկություն (08.04.2010), Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (25.04.2010), Մանուլ (08.04.2010), Ուլուանա (08.04.2010), Սլիմ (04.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (08.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Մոդերատորական. թեման «Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն» բաժնից տեղափոխվել է «Գրականություն» բաժին:*

----------

Yeghoyan (11.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.04.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Մի մարդ ամբողջ կյանքը փնտրում էր ճշմարտությունը, բայց չէր կարողանում գտնել: Շատ երկներ թափառեց, եղավ հյուսիսում, հարավում, արևելքում, ոչ մի տեղ չկար ճշմարտությունը: Եվ մի անգամ նա եկավ արևեմտյան մի անհայտ երկիր, որը  բավականին փոքր էր, ով մարդը անցնելով քաղաքներով պատրաստվում էր առաջ գնալ, փնտրելու ճշմարտությունը ուրիշ արևմտյան երկրներում, հանկարծ ճանապարհի անկյունում տեսավ լքված մի տաճար , տաճարի աստիճանների վրա մի վանական հայտնվեց և ասաց մարդուն, որ ճշմարտությունը այստեղ է թաքնվում: Մարդը չհավատաց: Բայց վանականը պնդեց. «Հավատա, նա տաճարում է»: Եվ ուղեկցեց մարդուն դեպի տաճար, մոտեցան մի արձանի, որ սև ծածկոցով փակված  էր:
-Ահա,-ասաց վանականը,- քո առջև է ինքը ճշմարտությունը:
Այդժամ մարդը ձեռքը մեկնեց, հանեց ծածկոցը և տեսավ իր առջը սարսափելի, զզվելի, վախենալու մի դեմք: Վախից ետ-ետ գնաց:
-Ի՞նչ է սա,- հարցրեց մարդը,- միթե՞ սա է ճշմարտությունը:
Եվ ճշմարտությունը  պատասխանեց.
-Այո այդ ես եմ: Ճշմարտությունը:
-Բայց ինչ սարսափելին ես դու,- ասաց մարդը,- քեզանից սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա, ինչպե՞ս պետք է պատմեմ մարդկանց քո մասին, ո՞վ ինձ կհավատա:
-Իսկ դու խաբի՛ր, ասաց ճշմարտությունը,- եվ քեզ բոլորը կհավատան:

----------

Claudia Mori (09.04.2011), E-la Via (27.01.2011), Gayl (11.04.2010), Yevuk (08.04.2010), Անտիգոնե (29.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010), Դատարկություն (09.04.2010), Դեկադա (09.04.2010), Մանուլ (08.04.2010), Ուլուանա (08.04.2010), Սլիմ (04.02.2011)

----------


## Արևածագ

Խոստովանություն:

Երբ ֆաշիստները եկան կոմունիստների հետևից, ես լռեցի, որովհետև կոմունիստ չէի: Հետո նրանք եկան հրեաների ետևից. Նորից լռեցի, որովհետև հրեա էլ չեմ: Որոշ ժամանակ անց նրանք սկսեցին հավաքել արհմիությունների անդամներին: Շարունակում էի լռել, որովհետև ինքս որևէ արհմիության չէի պատկանում:
 Այն օրը, երբ ֆաշիստները եկան ինձ տանելու, արդեն մարդ չէր մնացել, որ իմ պաշտպանության համար ձայն բարձրացներ:

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.04.2010), Freeman (24.06.2010), Gayl (11.04.2010), Դեկադա (12.04.2010), Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (25.04.2010), Մանուլ (11.04.2010), Ուլուանա (12.04.2010), Սլիմ (04.02.2011)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Հարուստի դուռը թակում է աղքատ ու քաղցած  մի մարդ: Հարուստը հրամայում է  սոված մարդուն մի ափսե տաք ապրուր տալ, երբ վերջինս ճաշակում է, հարսուտը հարցնում է.
-Քաղցդ հագեցա՞վ:
Լսելով այո պատասխան, նա հրամայում է աղքատ մարդուն տալ մսից պատրաստված ուտեստ: Վերջինս ճաշակելով ուտեստը հարուստը նորից հարցրնում է.
- Քաղցդ հագեցա՞վ:
Նորից լսելով այո պատասխան, հարուստը հրամայում է բերել մի կուժ կաթ, աղքատը անմիջապես դատարկում է կաթով լի կուժը: Հարուստը ծիծաղելով  հարցնում է.
-Ինչու՞ ես ամեն անգամ պատասխանում, որ այլևս քաղցած չես, եթե նորից և նորից ուտում ես: Ի պատասխան հարցին աղքատը վերցրեց կուժը և ամբողջությամբ լցրեց քարերով ու նայեց հարուստին.
-Լի՞քն է արդյոք կուժը:
-Իհարկե,- պատասխանում է հարուստը: 
Այդժամ  աղքատը  ավազ է լցնում քարերի արանքով, որը լցվում է կուժով մեկ և ծածկում քարերը :
-Իսկ այժմ լի՞քն է կուժը: 
-Դե հիմա անկասկած լիքն է,-բացականչում է  հարուստը:
Աղքատը կուժը լցնում է ջրով,  կուժը լցվում է երրորդ անգամ:

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.04.2010), E-la Via (27.01.2011), Gayl (12.04.2010), Lusina (18.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (18.04.2010), Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (25.04.2010), Սլիմ (04.02.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Էդ պատմության նման մի բան էլ ես գրեմ  :Smile: :

Դասախոսը կանգնած էր իր փիլիսոփայության լսարանում, և նրա դիմաց որոշ իրեր էին դրված: Երբ դասը սկսվեց, նա լուռ բարձրացրեց մայոնեզի մի մեծ ու դատարկ տարա և սկսեց այն լցնել գոլֆի գնդակներով: Հետո նա հարցրեց ուսանողներին, թե արդյոք տարան լիքն էր: Ուսանողները ասացին, որ այն լիքն էր: 
 Հետո դասախոսը վերցրեց խճաքարերի մի տուփ, և խճաքարերը լցրեց տարայի մեջ: Թեթևակի թափահարեց տարան: Խճաքարերը լցվեցին գոլֆի գնդակների մեջ եղած ազատ տարածության մեջ: Հետո նա նորից հարցրեց ուսանողներին, թե արդյոք տարան լիքն է: Ուսանողները համաձայնեցին, որ լիքն է:
 Այնուհետև դասախոսը վերցրեց մի տուփ ավազ և տուփի պարունակությունը դատարկեց տարայի մեջ: Բնականաբար, ավազը լրացրեց մնացած ազատ մասը: Նորից հարցրեց, թե արդյոք տարան դատարկ է: Ուսանողները միաձայն պատասխանեցին. «Այո՛»:
 Հետո դասախոսը սեղանի տակից հանեց երկու բաժակ սուրճ և դատարկեց տարայի մեջ` լցնելով ավազահատիկների միջև եղած ազատ տարածությունը: Ուսանողները ծիծաղեցին: 
 - Հիմա, - ասաց դասախոսը, երբ ծիծաղը դադարեց, - ես ուզում եմ` դուք հասկանաք, որ տարան ներկայացնում է ձեր կյանքը: Գոլֆի գնդակներն ամենակարևոր բաներն են` ձեր ընտանիքը, ձեր երեխաները, ձեր առողջությունը, ձեր ընկերները, ձեր սիրելի զբաղմունքները. բաներ, որոնց շնորհիվ արդեն լի կլիներ ձեր կյանքը, եթե ուրիշ ոչինչ չունենայիք: Խճաքարերը մյուս բաներն են, որոնք նշանակություն ունեն ձեզ համար. ձեր աշխատանքը, ձեր տունը, ձեր մեքենան: Ավազահատիկները խորհրդանշում են մնացած մանր-մունր բաները:

 - Եթե դուզ սկզբից լցնեիք ավազը, - շարունակեց նա, - այլևս տեղ չէր մնա խճաքարերի և գոլֆի գնդակների համար: Այդպես է նաև կյանքում. եթե դուք ձեր ամբողջ ժամանակը և էներգիան ծախսեք մանր-մունր բաների վրա, դուք երբեք ժամանակ չեք ունենա ձեզ համար կարևոր բաների համար: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք այն ամենի վրա, ինչ կարևոր է ձեր երջանկության համար: Խաղացե՛ք ձեր երեխաների հետ: Ժամանակ գտե՛ք բժշկական ստուգումների համար: Ձեր կնոջը հրավիրեք ինչ-որ տեղ ճաշելու: Միշտ ժամանակ կմնա տունը մաքրելու համար: Սկզբից հոգ տարեք գոլֆի գնդակների համար. այն բաների, որոնք իսկապես կարևոր են: Սահմանե՛ք ձեզ համար առաջնահերթությունները: Մնացածը պարզապես ավազ է:

 Ուսանողներից մեկը ձեռք բարձրացրեց և հետաքրքրվեց, թե ինչ նշանակություն ունի սուրճը:
 Դասախոսը ժպտաց.
 - Ուրախ եմ, որ հարցրիր: Դա պարզապես ապացուցում է, որ նշանակություն չունի, թե որքան հագեցած կարող է թվալ քո կյանքը, միևնույնն է` միշտ էլ տեղ կգտնվի ընկերոջդ հետ մի գավաթ սուրճ խմելու համար  :Smile: :

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.06.2010), cold skin (04.07.2010), E-la Via (27.01.2011), einnA (04.02.2011), Gayl (06.07.2010), Lusina (18.01.2011), prof-de-Francais (23.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.04.2010), Լեռնցի (04.10.2010), Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (25.04.2010), Ուլուանա (24.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

*ԹԱԳԱՎՈՐԻ ԵՐԵՔ ԵՐԱԶԸ
*
Մի թագավոր երազ տեսավ, որ անձրևի փոխարեն երկնքից աղվես էր տեղում։ Նա հրաման արձակեց.
— Ով երազս բացատրի, հազար դահեկան կտամ նրան: Մի աղքատ մարդ լսելով, գնում ասում է.
— Եթե երեք օր ինձ ժամանակ տաս, կմեկնեմ երազդ:
Եվ նա գնալով անապատ, շրջում էր այնտեղ ու մտածում։ Մի վիշապ, տեսնելով տարակուսած մարդուն, ասաց.
— Ինձ ի՞նչ կտաս, եթե թագավորի երազը հայտնեմ քեզ:
Նա պատասխանում է.
— Ինչ որ խոստացավ թագավորը, կեսը քեզ կտամ։
Ասում է.
—Գնա և հայտնի՛ր, թե ժամանակն է, այսուհետև մարդիկ նենգավոր և խաբեբա կլինեն աղվեսի նման։
Եվ մարդը գնալով, թագավորին ասաց։ Բացատրությունը դուր եկավ նրան, որովհետև իսկապես մարդիկ նման էին աղվեսի։ Թագավորը տվեց նրան խոստացած դահեկանները։ Եվ մարդը խաբեց վիշապին ու չվերադարձավ նրա մոտ։ 
Ժամանակ անց, մի ուրիշ երազ տեսավ թագավորը, որ անձրևի փոխարեն երկնքից ոչխար էր տեղում։ Հրամայեց կանչել այն մարդուն, որ, ինչպես առաջին անգամ, մեկնաբանի երազը։ Նա թագավորից նույն բանն է խնդրում, բայց իբրև ապերախտ ամաչում է գնալ վիշապի մատ։ Եվ այնուամենայնիվ գնալով, պաղատագին ասաց.
— Մեղա՜ քեզ, հայտնիր երկրորդ երազի միտքը, և քեզ կտամ առաջին ու երկրորդ պարտքս։
Վիշապը առանց մարդու պարտազանցությունը հիշելու, ասաց.
— Գնա և հայտնի՛ր, թե ժամանակ է գալու, և եկել է արդեն, որ մարդիկ ոչխարի նման պարզամիտ պիտի լինեն։
Եվ գնալով, մարդը մեկնեց երազը։ Այս մեկնությունը ևս հավանելով, թագավորը դարձյալ տվեց նրան հազար դահեկան։ Վերցնելով դրամը, մարդը տարավ, հանձնեց վիշապին։
Դրանից հետո՝ թագավորը մի ուրիշ երազ ևս տեսավ, որ անձրևի փոխարեն երկնքից սուսեր էր տեղում։ Հրամայեց նորից կանչել այն մարդուն, որպեսզի դա ևս մեկնի։ Եվ մարդը խնդրելով նույն ժամանակը, գնում է վիշապի մոտ, որն անմիջապես, իբրև բարեկամի, մեկնում է երազը, ասելով.
— Գնա և հայտնի՛ր, թե ժամանակն է, որ մարդիկ դառնան բռնավորներ ու սուսերավորներ։
Եվ սովորելով այդ, մարդը մտածեց, «Ինչո՞ւ այժմ թողնեմ վիշապին հազար դահեկանը և կամ ինչո՞ւ մյուս հինգ հարյուրը ևս բերեմ, ավելի լավ է, խփեմ վիշապին ու սատկեցնեմ»։ Եվ ջանաց խփել վիշապին, բայց այդ նրան չհաջողվեց՝ վիշապը խույս տվեց նրանից։ Եվ մարդը զղջալով մտածում է. «Չարիք գործեցի, մյուս անգամ, երբ հարկ լինի, էլ ինչպե՞ս կգամ սրա մոտ»։
Տեսնելով, որ մարդը փոշմանել է, վիշապն ասաց նրան.
— Ո՜վ մարդ, դու մի տրտմիր, քանզի անձիդ թելադրանքով ոչինչ չես արել, այլ արել ես ժամանակի բերումով։ Խաբելդ կեղծավորների ժամանակ եղավ, զղջալդ ու հազար դահեկան տալդ՝ միամիտների, իսկ ինձ խփելդ՝ բռնավորների ժամանակ։

----------

Gayl (06.07.2010), Lusina (18.01.2011)

----------


## cold skin

Եզոպոսն ու լեզունՀին Հունաստանի նշանավոր գործիչ Քսանթոսը ճաշկերույթի համար իր ստրուկին ՝ Եզոպոսին ուղարկում է շուկա և պատվիրում բերել աշխարհի ամենալավ բանը:
Ճաշի ժամանակ հյուրերից յուրաքանչյուչ առջև մի աման լեզու է դրվում:
- Ի՞նչ է սա,-զայրացած հարցնում է Քսանթոսը:
-Լեզու է, տե՛ր իմ,-ասում է Եզոպոսը:
-Մի՞թե սա է աշխարհի ամենալավ բանը:
-Իհարկե, տեր ի՛մ, մի՞թե աշխարում լեզվից լավ բան կա: Լեզվով են ասվում բոլոր իմաստությունները, զվարթ երգերը: Լեզվով են շինվում քաղաքները: Նրանով են մարդիկ իրենց մտքերն ու զգացմունքներն արտահայտում:
-Լա՛վ, Եզոպո՛ս, հիմա էլ գնա շուկա և բեր աշխարհի ամենավատ բանը:
Եզոպոսն այս անգամ էլ շուկայից լեզու է բերում: Քսանթոսն այնպես է զայրանում, որ չգիտի ինչ անի:
-Մի՛ զայրացեք, տեր ի՛մ,-ասում է Եզոպոսը:-Լեզվից վատ ի՞նչ կա աշխարհում: Նրանով են կործանվում ամբողջ պետություններ, նրանով են ասվում բոլոր ստերը, հայհոյանքները… Լեզուն աշխարհի ամենալավ ու ամենավատ բանն է, նայած թե ինչպիսի բերանում է, նայած թե ով է տերը…

----------

A.r.p.i. (06.07.2010), E-la Via (27.01.2011), einnA (04.02.2011), Norton (05.07.2010), Մանուլ (05.07.2010), ՆանՍ (17.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Մոդերատորական. հեղինակի ցանկությամբ թեման բաժանվել է երկու մասի: Չափածո առակներն առանձնացվել են «պոեզիա» բնորոշիչով «Առակներ» թեմայում: «Առակներ, իմաստուն պատմություններ» թեմային ավելացվել է «արձակ» բնորոշիչը: Թեմայի առաջին գրառման մեջ ավելացվել է նոր պահանջ, հետայսու այս թեմայում չափածո առակների տեղադրումը դիտարկվելու է թեմայից դուրս:*

----------


## E-la Via

*Ես ընտրում եմ երջանկությունը
(Սուֆիստական առակ)*

Վարպետ Բահաուդինն իր ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում երջանիկ էր, ժպիտը երբեք չէր իջնում նրա դեմքից: Նրա ամբողջ կյանքը ներծծված էր տոնի բուրմունքով:
Նույնիսկ մեռնելիս նա ուրախ ծիծաղում էր: Թվում էր, թե բավականություն էր ստանում մահվան գալստից:
Աշակերտները խմբվել էին նրա շուրջը: Նրանցից մեկը հարցրեց.
-Ինրո՞ւ եք Դուք ծիծաղում: Ձեր ամբողջ կյանքում Դուք ծիծաղել եք, և մենք չէինք համարձակվում հարցնել, թե ինչպես է դա Ձեզ հաջողվում: Եվ ահա հիմա էլ՝ վերջին րոպենորին, Դուք ծիծաղում եք: Այստեղ ի՞նչ կա ծիծաղելու:
Ծեր վարպետը պատասխանեց.
- Շատ տարիներ առաջ ես եկա իմ Վարպեի մոտ, երիտասարդ, տասնութամյա մարդ, բայց արդեն խորապես տառապող: Վարպետս յոթանասուն տարեկան էր, իսկ նա ժպտում ու ծիծաղում էր հենց այնպես, առանց որևէ տեսանելի պատճառի: Ես նրան հարցրեցի. «Ինպե՞ս է դա Ձեզ հաջեղվում»: Եվ նա պատասխանեց. «Ներքուստ ես ազատ եմ իմ ընտրության մեջ: Պարզապես դա իմ ընտրությունն է: Ամեն առավոտ, երբ ես բացում եմ աչքերս, ես հարցնում եմ ինքս ինձ. ի՞նչ ընտրել այսօր՝ երջանկությո՞ւն, թե՞ տառապանք: Եվ այնպես է լինում, որ ես ընտրում եմ երջանկությունը, չէ՞ որ դա այնքան բնական է»:

----------

einnA (27.01.2011), Mark Pauler (28.01.2011), Արևածագ (27.01.2011), Դատարկություն (02.02.2011), Դեկադա (27.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (27.01.2011), Ֆոտոն (02.02.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Առակ երջանիկ լինելու մասին*

Մի իմաստուն գնում էր ճանապարհով, հիանում էր աշխարհի գեղեցկություններով ու ուրախանում կյանքով։ Հանկարծ նա անտանելի ծանր բեռան տակ կռացած մի դժբախտ մարդու տեսավ։
– Դու ինչու՞ ես այդպիսի տառապանքների դատապարտում քեզ,– հարցրեց իմաստունը։
– Ես տառապում եմ իմ զավակների ու թոռների երջանկության համար,– պատասխանեց մարդը։– Իմ պապի հայրն ամբողջ կյանքում տառապել է պապիս երջանկության համար, պապս տառապել է իմ հոր երջանկության համար, հայրս տառապել է իմ երջանկության համար, և ես էլ իմ ամբողջ կյանքում տառապելու եմ, միայն թե իմ երեխաներն ու թոռները երջանիկ լինեն։
– Իսկ ձեր գերդաստանում գոնե մեկ հոգի երջանիկ եղե՞լ է,– հարցրեց իմաստունը։
– Ոչ, բայց իմ երեխաներն ու թոռներն անպայման երջանիկ կլինեն,– պատասխանեց դժբախտ մարդը։
– Անգրագետը չի կարող կարդալ սովորեցնել, իսկ խլուրդը չի կարող արծիվ դաստիարակել,– ասաց իմաստունը։– Սովորիր նախ ինքդ երջանիկ լինել, այդ ժամանակ կհասկանաս նաև, թե երեխաներիդ ու թոռներիդ ինչպես երջանիկ դարձնես։

----------

Chuk (29.01.2011), E-la Via (29.01.2011), einnA (04.02.2011), Moonwalker (29.01.2011), Անտիգոնե (29.01.2011), Արևածագ (29.01.2011), Մանուլ (29.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (29.01.2011), Սլիմ (04.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (02.02.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

*Ընդունել ինքն իրեն
(Առակներ Օշոյի շարադրմամբ)*
Դուք չեք կարող լինել ոչ այլ բան, քան այն, ինչ կաք: Թուլացեք: Գոյությանը դուք հարկավոր եք հենց այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաք:

Մի անգամ թագավորը եկավ այգի և տեսավ թոշնող ու մեռնող ծառեր, թփեր ու ծաղիկներ: Կաղնին ասաց, որ ինքը մեռնում է, որովհետև չի կարող լինել այնքան բարձր, որքան սոճին: Դիմելով սոճուն` թագավորը տեսավ, որ նա տերևաթափ է լինում, որովհետև չի կարող խաղողի վազի նման խաղող տալ: Իսկ խաղողի վազը մեռնում է, որովհետև չէր կարող ծաղկել, ինչպես վարդը: Շուտով նա բույս գտավ, որ սրտին ուրախություն էր պատճառում, ծաղկուն էր և թարմ: Հարցուփորձ անելով` նա այսպիսի պատասխան ստացավ.
- Ես դա ինքնին հասկանալի բան եմ համարում: Չէ որ, երբ դու ինձ տնկում էիր, դու ցանկանում  էիր ուրախություն ստանալ: Եթե դու կաղնի, խաղողի վազ ցանկանայիր ստանալ, դու դրանք կտնկեիր: Այդ պատճառով էլ ես մտածում եմ, որ չեմ կարող որևէ այլ բան լինել, բացի այն, ինչ կամ: Եվ ես ձգտում եմ զարգացնել իմ լավագույն հատկանիշները:

Դու այստեղ ես այն պատճառով, որ գոյությանը հարկավոր ես այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաս: Հակառակ դեպքում մեկ ուրիշը կլիներ այստեղ: Դու յուրահատուկ, էական, չափազանց կարևոր ինչ որ բանի մարմնացում ես: Քեզ ինչո՞ւ է անհրաժեշտ Բուդդա լինել: Եթե Աստված ուրիշ բուդդա էլ ցանկանար, նա այնքան բուդդաներ կստեղծեր, որքան կցնականար: Բայց նա միայն մի Բուդդա ստեղծեց, այդքանը բավական է: Այդ ժամանակվանից նա ուրիշ Բուդդա կամ Քրիստոս չի ստեղծել: Մտածիր, թե Աշխարհը ինչպիսի ուշադրություն է հատկացրել հենց քեզ:
Դու ընտրյալ ես` ոչ Բուդդա, ոչ Քրիստոս,ոչ Կրիշնա: Նրանց գործն արված է, նրանք կատարել են իրենց ներդրումը գոյության մեջ: Այժմ դու այստեղ ես, որ կատարոս քո ներդրումը: Նայիր քեզ, դու կարող ես միայն ինքդ լինել... անհնար է , որ դու դառնաս ինչ-որ մեկ ուրիշը, դու կարող ես ուրախանալ և ծաղկել կամ էլ կարող ես թոշնել,եթե չես ընդունում ինքդ քեզ:

----------

einnA (04.02.2011), Freeman (30.01.2011), Mark Pauler (30.01.2011), Moonwalker (02.02.2011), Անտիգոնե (29.01.2011), Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (02.02.2011), Ուլուանա (04.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (02.02.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

*Կյանք, այլ ոչ թե տրամաբանություն
(Ձեն առակ)*
Մի անգամ վանակնա Լին Չին զարմացրեց բոլորին: Երբ մեռավ նրա ուսուցիչը, Լին Չին լաց եղավ: Նա կանգնել էր, և արցունքները հոսում էին  նրա այտերի վրայով: Նրա բարեկամները տարակուսում էին.

- Դու ի՞նչ ես անում: Այստեղ այսքան մարդ է հավաքվել, և նրանք բոլորը խառնվել են, անհարմար շփոթմունքի մեջ են քո վարքից: Նրանց մտքերը գրված են  նրանց դեմքին. "Աներևակայելի է: Ուղղակի չի կարող պատահել: Լին Չին լաց է լինում: Մենք մտածում էինք, որ նա կապված չէ, և նրա ոգին ազատ է: Բայց ահա նա լալիս է: Նա ինքն էր մեզ սովորեցնում, որ հոգին անմահ է, որ մեռնում է միայն մարմինը, որ մարմինը նյութական թաղանթ է, որը մաշվում է ու վերադառնում է հողին: Էլ ինչո՞ւ է նա լաց լինում": Եվ մենք` քո բարեկամները, նույնպես չենք կարողանում հասկանալ քեզ: Դու սովորեցնում էիր, որ բանալին չկապվելու մեջ է: Այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ ես դու կապված քո ուսուցչի հետ:

Դրան Լին Չին պատասխանեց:
-Ձեր հարցը տրամաբանական է: Բայց ես ի՞նչ անեմ: Արցունքները հոսում են,և ես լալիս եմ: Հենց ինձ համար էլ հայտնություն էր այն, որ ես լաց եմ լինում: Ես ինքս էլ զարմացած եմ: Բայց ես ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել: Այս ձևով իմ մեջ դրսևորվում է կյանքը: Եվ ես չեմ սկսի ճնշել նրա դրսևորումները: Ես միշտ էլ կյանքն ամբողջությամբ եմ ընդունել:

----------

einnA (04.02.2011), Malxas (02.02.2011), Mark Pauler (02.02.2011), Moonwalker (02.02.2011), Անտիգոնե (02.02.2011), Դատարկություն (02.02.2011), Ուլուանա (04.02.2011), Սլիմ (04.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (02.02.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

*Սերը
(Ռումի)*

Մի անգամ մի մարդ գնաց իր սիրելիի տուն: Նա թակեց դուռը:
-Ո՞վ է,- հարցրեց Նեն:
-Ես եմ, քեզ սիրողը:
-Հեռացիր,- ասաց Սիրելին,- իրականում դու սիրահարված չես:

Տարիներ անցան, սիրահարվածը նորից եկավ իր սիրելիի տուն և թակեց դուռը:
-Ո՞վ է,- հարցրեց Նեն:
Այս անգամ մարդը պատասխանեց.
- Այդ դու ես:
- Հիմա, երբ դու, այդ ես եմ,- պատասխանեց Սիրելին,- կարող ես ներս մտնել:

----------

Arpine (26.07.2011), Claudia Mori (09.04.2011), einnA (04.02.2011), Malxas (14.04.2011), Mark Pauler (03.02.2011), Quyr Qery (09.04.2011), Արևածագ (04.02.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի անգամ Վարպետի մոտ է գալիս մի կնամոլ։
– Գիտե՞ս,– ասում է նա,– ես հիմա միաժամանակ հինգ կնոջ հետ եմ։ Դա ինձ ձանձրացրել է, բայց նրանցից որևէ մեկին ընտրել չեմ կարողանում։ Ինչպե՞ս վարվեմ։
– Մաղիր նրանց անկեղծությամբ։
– Ինչպե՞ս թե՝ անկեղծությամբ։
– Քեզ լիովին ազատ զգա ու նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրին ամեն ինչ պատմիր մնացած բոլորի մասին։ 
– Բայց դա ինչպե՞ս կարող է օգնել։
– Փորձիր ու կտեսնես։
Կես տարի անց կնամոլը նորից է գալիս Վարպետի մոտ.
– Ես հետևեցի քո խորհրդին։ Շնորհակալ եմ։ Երբ անկեղծացա, իմ կանանցից երկուսն իսկույն հրաժարվեցին ինձ հետ հանդիպելուց։ Դա, կարելի է ասել, խոշոր մաղում էր։ Մնացին երեքը, և հենց այդտեղ էլ սկսվեց ամենահետաքրքիրը։ Ես շատ շուտով հայտնաբերեցի, որ բոլորի հետ հավասարապես անկեղծ լինել ինձ չի հաջողվում։ Մեկին ես կարող էի պատմել ամեն ինչ, մյուսին՝ միայն կեսը, իսկ երրորդին՝ բացարձակապես ոչինչ։ Միևնույն ժամանակ մեկի մասին կարող էի պատմել ամեն ինչ, մինչդեռ մյուսի մասին պատմել լեզուս չէր պտտվում։ Այս ամենն ավարտվեց նրանով, որ հայտնաբերեցի, որ մեկին ես կարող էի պատմել ամեն ինչ, բայց նրա մասին անկեղծանալ ոչ մեկի հետ չէի ուզում։
– Եվ հենց նրա հետ էլ մնացի՞ր։
– Այո, ու ինձ հետաքրքրում է, թե ինչպես է գործում այս պարզ մեթոդը։
– Այն գործում է, որովհետև անկեղծությունը զգացմունքի ցուցիչ է։ Այն շատ արագ մաղում է այն մարդկանց, ովքեր մեզ պետք չեն, ընդ որում՝ կյանքի բոլոր իրավիճակներում։ Միշտ շրջապատիր քեզ այնպիսի մարդկանցով, որոնց հետ ուզում ես անկեղծ լինել, ու բաժանվիր նրանցից, որոնց հետ հարաբերությունները ճնշում են քեզ։

----------

Agni (04.02.2011), Chuk (04.02.2011), Claudia Mori (09.04.2011), E-la Via (06.02.2011), einnA (04.02.2011), Mark Pauler (06.02.2011), murmushka (09.04.2011), Արևածագ (04.02.2011), Մանուլ (04.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (04.02.2011), Սլիմ (04.02.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

*Մարտահրավեր
(Առակներ Օշոյի շարադրմամբ)*
_Մի փոքր պայքրը հենց այն է, ինչ պետք է: Փոթորիկի, կայծաիկ, ամպրոպի միջով անցնելով` դուք միայն ավելի եք հարստանում, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ուրախության ու երջանկության միջով անցնելիս:_

Սա հինավուրց առակ է: Այն օրերին Աստված դեռ ապրում էր երկրի վրա: Մի անգամ Նրա մոտ եկավ մի հողագործ ու ասաց.
-Լսիր, Դու գուցե և Աստված ես և միգուցե ստեղծել ես աշխարհը, բայց մի բան ես քեզ պետք է ասեմ. Դու հողագործ չես: Դու հողագործության այբուբենն էլ չգիտես: Քեզ հարկավոր է մի քիչ սովորել:
- Ի՞նչ ես դու առաջարկում,-հարցրեց Աստված:
- Ինձ մի տարի տուր, և թող ամեն ինչ այնպես կատարվի, ինչպես ես եմ ուզում, և կտեսնես, թե ինչ կստացվի: Աղքատություն չի լինի:
Աստված համաձայնվեց և հողագործին մի  տարի տվեց:
Բնականաբար հողագործը միայն ամենալավը խնդրեց` ոչ փոթորիկ, ոչ կայծակ, բերքի համար ոչ մի վտանգավոր բան: Երբ նա արև էր ուզում, արև էր լինում, երբ նա անձրև էր ցանկանում, անձրև էր գալիս ու միշտ այնքան, որքան նա էր ցանկանում: Այդ տարի ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էր, ամեն ինչ մաթեմատիկորեն ճշգրիտ էր: Ցորենը շատ բարձր աճեց:
Եվ ահա, հողագործը եկավ Աստծու մոտ ու ասաց.
-Նայիր,այս անգամ այնպիսի բերք կլինի, որ եթե մարդիկ տասը տարի էլ չաշխատեն, ապա ուտելիքը կբավականացնի:
Բայց երբ բերքը հավաքվեց, ցորենի մեջ հատիկներ չկային: Հողագործն անասելի զարմացած էր: Նա Աստծուն հարցրեց.
-Ինչո՞ւ այսպես ստացվեց: Ես ի՞նչն եմ սխալ արել:
Աստված ասաց.
-Այն պատճառով, որ առարկություն չկար, կոնֆլիկտ չկար, տարաձայնություն չկար, այն պատճառով, որ դու վերացրիր ամեն վատը, քո ցորենը մնաց փուչ: Մի քիչ պայքրը շատ տեղին կլիներ: Փոթորիկներն անհրաժեշտ են, որոտն ու շանթը հարկավոր են: Դրանք կարթնացնեին ցորենի հոգին:

_Այս առակը հսկայական իմաստ ունի: Եթե դու միայն երջանիկ ես, երջանիկ ես ու երջանիկ, երջանկությունը կորցնում է իր նշանակությունը: Դա նման է նրան, որ ինչ-որ մեկը սպիտակ կավիճով գրի սպիտակ պատի վրա, ոչ ոք չի կարող կարդալ գրվածը: Գիշերը նույնպես անհրաժեշտ է, ինչպես ցերեկը: Հուսահատության օրերը նույնպես անհրաժեշտ են, ինչպես ուրախության օրերը: Ես դա կոչում եմ գիտակցում: Դանդաղորեն, աստիճանաբար, երբ դու նկատես կյանքի ռիթմը, զգաս երկակիության ռիթմը, հակադրությունների ռիթմը, դու կդադարես հարցնել: Դու կտիրանաս խորհրդին: Ապրիր այդ խորհրդի մեջ և մի օր դու կտեսնես, թե որքան մեծ է կյանքի օրհնությունը: Որքան գոյություն, կեցություն կթափվի քեզ վրա ամեն ակնթարթ: Նույնիսկ հուսահատությունը, տխրությունը կմաքրվեն: Չեմ ասում, թե տխրություն չի լինի, նա կգա, բայց նա արդեն քո թշնամին չի լինի: Դու նրա հետ կընկերանաս, որովհետև դու կտեսնես նրա օգուտը: Դու կկարողանաս  տեսնել նրա գեղեցկությունը, դու կկարողանաս հասկանալ, թե ինչու նա կա, և ինչու է նա երբեմն անհրաժեշտ:_

----------

aragats (25.07.2011), Claudia Mori (09.04.2011), Mark Pauler (06.02.2011), murmushka (09.04.2011), Tig (12.04.2011), Արևածագ (06.02.2011), հովարս (11.10.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Դժգոհ մարդիկ*
Մի մարդ դրախտ է ընկնում։ Նայում է շուրջը և տեսնում, որ բոլոր մարդիկ ուրախ են, երջանիկ ու բարյացակամ։ Իսկ շուրջն ամեն ինչ այնպես է, ինչպես սովորական կյանքում։ Մարդը ման է գալիս, զբոսնում, ամեն ինչ նրան դուր է գալիս։ Եվ նա հրեշտակապետին ասում է.
– Իսկ կարելի՞ է տեսնել, թե դժոխքն ինչ է։ Թեկուզ աչքի պոչով։
– Գնանք, ցույց տամ։
Նրանք գնում են դժոխք։ Մարդը նայում է ու տեսնում, որ այդտեղ առաջին հայացքին ամեն ինչ կարծես այնպես է, ինչպես որ դրախտում էր. նույն սովորական կյանքն է, միայն թե բոլոր մարդիկ չարացած են, վիրավորված, երևում է, որ նրանք վատ են զգում այդտեղ։ Մարդը հրեշտակապետին հարցնում է.
– Այստեղ ամեն ինչ կարծես թե նույնն է, ինչպես դրախտում էր։ Էլ ինչու՞ են սրանք բոլորն այսքան դժգոհ։
– Որովհետև նրանք մտածում են, որ դրախտում ավելի լավ է։  :Smile:

----------

Claudia Mori (09.04.2011), Freeman (09.04.2011), Moonwalker (14.10.2011), murmushka (09.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (09.04.2011), Արևածագ (09.04.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (09.04.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Մի մարդ գիշերը չի կարողանում քնել շոգից ու անընդհատ անհանգիստ այս ու այն կողմ է շարժվում, բայց ալարում է վեր կենալ ու պատուհանը բացել...Վերջում վերցնում է ոտնամանը ու շպրտում է պատուհանին, ջարդում այն, հովանում ու քնում...Առավոտյան արթնանում է, տեսնում է հայելին է կոտրել...

----------

E-la Via (22.08.2011), Lusina (12.04.2011), Tig (12.04.2011), Արևածագ (15.04.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> Եթե չարը ստեղծած լիներ, այդ դեպքում էլ վիճելի չէր լինի, որովհետև ճիշտ հակառակը կլիներ, այսինքն՝ բարին  կլիներ չարի բացակայությունը կամ բարու առկայությունը կբացատրեինք չարի բացակայությամբ, նայած թե որ մեկն ենք համարում նախնական և հետևաբար ընդունում որպես հիմք։


Իսկ ինչու՞ ենք մենք "նախնական" և հետևաբար որպես հիմք ընդունում բարին կամ մյուս դեպքում ջերմությունը: Հնարավոր է, որ գոյություն ունի ցուրտը, իսկ ջերմությունը ցրտի բացակայությունն է, նմանապես` գույություն ունի չարը, իսկ բարին չարության բացակայությունն է: Այդ "նախնականի" ընտրությունը կախված է յուրաքանչյուր մարդուց, ամեն մեկն ինքն իր համար է ստեղծել այդ նախնականը: Սա նման է այն հարցին, ձուն է սկզբից եղել, թե՞ հավը(իսկ միգուց աքլորը) :Smile:

----------


## fanaid

Նախանձի մեջ այնքան չարություն կա, որ ոչ միայն ուրիշներին է վնաս կամենում, այլև ինքն իրեն: Քանզի մի թագավոր խոստանում է մի նախանձոտ մարդու և մի ագահ մարդու, թե ինչ խնդրեն իրենից, նրանց կտա, սակայն այն ձևով, որ ինչ առաջինը խնդրի, վերջինին կրկնակի կտա: Եւ երբ երկուսն էլ հապաղում էին խնդրել, թագավորը հրամայում է, որ նախ նախանձոտը խնդրի: Եւ վերջինս խնդրեց իր մեկ աչքը հանել, որպեսզի մյուսի երկու աչքը հանեն, որովհետև չկամեցավ բարի բան խնդրել, որպեսզի ընկերոջը կրկնակի պարգև չտրվի:

----------

հովարս (25.07.2011)

----------


## fanaid

Մի մարդ իր կնոջ հետ արտերի մոտով անցնելիս նրան ասաց.
- Տեսնո՞ւմ ես, ինչպես են արտերը գեղեցքապես ու պատշաճաբար հնձել:
- Հնձած չէ, այլ խուզած,- հակառակվեց կինն ամուսնու խոսքին:
Եւ այսպես ամուսինն ասում էր, թե հնձած է, կինը պնդում էր, թե խուզած է. ամուսինը, բարկանալով, նրան ջուրը նետեց: Արդ, երբ կինն այլևս չէր կարողանում խոսել, հանեց ձեռքը ջրից, մատներով մկրատի ձևով նշան տվեց՝ ցույց տալով մինչև ի մաչ, թե արտը խուզած է: (Հայելի վարուց)

----------

հովարս (05.08.2011)

----------


## fanaid

ԵՂԵԳՆ ԵՎ ԾԱՌԵՐ

Մի թագավոր զբոսանքի ելավ շրջելու լեռներում և հովիտներում: Եվ տեսավ, որ մեծամեծ ծառեր կային կոտրված և փշրված և միայն մի եղեգ կար՝ կանգուն անարատ: Եվ թագավորն ասաց. «Ով եղեգ, ասա ինձ, թե ինչպես հաստատուն ես մնացել, երբ մեծամեծ ծառերը փշրվել են»: Եվ եղեգն ասաց. «Ով թագավոր, երբ սաստիկ հողմ բարձրացավ, ծառերը հպարտությամբ հակառակ կանգնեցին հողմի դեմ, և հողմը նրանց փշրեց. իսկ ես խոնհարվեցի հողմի կամքով և ահա կանգուն եմ»

----------

հովարս (25.07.2011)

----------


## fanaid

ԱՅԾԵՐ ԵՎ ԳԱՅԼԵՐ

Հավաքվեցին այծերը միասին և պատգամ ուղարկեցին գայլերի ազգին և ասացին, թե ինչու մեր մեջ լինի անհաշտ խռովություն, այլ ոչ թե խաղաղություն: Եվ հավաքվեցին գայլերը և ուրախացան մեծ ուրախությամբ և նամակով պատգամ ուղարկեցին այծերի ազգին, նաև անթիվ ընծաներ: Եվ գրեցին այծերին. «Լսեցինք ձեր բարի խորհուրդը և գոհանամք աստծուց, որովհետև մեզ համար մեծ խնդություն է և խաղաղություն. նաև իմացնում ենք ձերդ իմաստության,որ հովիվն ու շներն են պատճառ և սկիզբ մեր խռովության և կռվի. և եթե նրանց վերացնենք մեջտեղից, շուտով լինի խաղաղություն»: Եվ այս լսեցին այծերը, հաստատեցին և ասացին. «Իրավացի են գայլերը, որ մեզ սպանում են,որովհետև շները և հովիվը նրանց հալածում են մեզնից»: Եվ այծերը վտարեցին շներին և հովվին և երդվեցին, որ հարյուր տարի մնան անխախտելի սիրով: Եվ այծերը ցրվեցին լեռները և դաշտերը և սկսեցին ուրախ լինել և ցնծալ և խաղալ,որովհետև արածում էին լավ արոտներում, ուտում էին համեղ խոտեր, խմում էին պաղ ջրեր և խնդում էին և վազվզում էին փառք տալով, որ հասան բարի ժամանակի:
Եվ գայլերը համբերեցին հարյուր օր, ապա հավաքվեցին դաս-դաս ընկան այծերի վրա և կերան:

----------

Ameli (26.07.2011), հովարս (05.08.2011)

----------


## fanaid

Մի անապատական բնակվում էր միաբնակների վանքին մոտ։ Երբ հիվանդացավ, լուր տվեց վանահորը՝ աղաչելով, որ գա իր մոտ և հաղորդություն տա:
    Իսկ հայրը, իր հետ վերցնելով մի լռակյաց եղբոր (վանականի) գնաց, որպեսզի հաղորդություն տա նրան: Եվ մինչ գնում էին, մի ավազակ, զանգակի ձայներ լսելով, նրանց հետևից մինչ անապատականի կացարանը գնաց և կանգնեց դռան առջև՝ իրեն անարժան համարելով՝ մտնելու նման սուրբ մարդու խուցը: Եվ երբ անապատականը խոստովանեց ու հաղորդվեց, ավազակը, դռնից ոչ հեռու կանգնած, խոնարհ սրտով ասաց.
    - Երանի՜ թե ես էլ քեզ պես լինեի:
    Իսկ անապատականը սրտի հպարտությամբ և ինքնահավանությամբ ասաց.
    - Իրո՞ք ուզում էիր, որ ինձ պես լինեիր:
    Այդ ժամանակ այն լռակյաց, հոգեզարդ եղբայրը, որ իր սրտում ծածուկ Աստծո գաղտնիքը գիտեր, սկսեց դառնապես լալ: Եվ երբ վանահայրն այդ եղբոր հետ վեր կացավ և գնաց, այդ ավազակը կրկին հեռվից հետևեց նրանց՝ աղոթելով Աստծուն, որ տա իրեն ճշմարիտ զղջումն ու ուղիղ գործեր, քանի որ հաստատել էր իր մտքում՝ հոր առաջ խոստովանել և այլևս չմեղանչել, այլ ապաշխարել իր մեղքերի համար:
    Եվ մինչ վազում էր, ընկավ և իսկույն մեռավ: Այս տեսնելով՝ այն եղբայրը հույժ ուրախացավ ու սկսեց ծիծաղել:
    Երբ վանք հասան, հայրը հարցրեց եղբորը, թե.
    - Ինչո՞ւ էիր այդպես լուռ քայլում:
    Նա պատասխան տվեց.
    - Մի օր հրամայեցիր ինձ լռել, և ես էլ այն օրից ի վեր լուռ եմ, բացառությամբ, երբ ինձ որևէ բան են հարցնում:
    - Ապա ինչո՞ւ էիր լաց լինում, երբ այն սուրբ անապատականին հաղորդություն էի տալիս և ինչո՞ւ ծիծաղեցիր, երբ այն չարագործ ավազակը մեր ետևից վազում էր՝ մեզ կողոպտելու կամ սպանելու նպատակով, և իր այդ մեղքի համար էլ մեռավ:
    Պատասխան տվեց եղբայրը.
    - Հա՛յր իմ, լալուս պատճառն այս էր. երբ ճգնավորին հաղորդություն տվիր, այդ ժամանակ ավազակը, դռան ետևում կանգնած, իր սրտում ասաց. «Երանի քո փոխարեն ես լինեի»: Իսկ ճգնավորը սրտի հպարտությամբ պատասխանեց, թե՝ «Այդ հոժարակամ ես խնդրում» և ապա մեռավ ու դատապարտվեց։ Դրա համար էլ լաց եղա: Բայց ավազակը, որ մեր ետևից էր գալիս, հաստատուն որոշել էր մտքում խոստովանել և ոչ թե կողոպտել կամ սպանել մեզ: Եվ երբ վազում էր, ընկավ և մեռավ: Հրեշտակներն ուրախությամբ նրա հոգին վերցրեցին, երկինք տարան, քանի որ նրա զղջումն այնքան խորն էր, որ թե՛ ժամանակավոր և թե՛ հավիտենական պատիժը ջնջվեց:

----------

հովարս (05.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Խոհականության մեջ մեղուները բոլոր կենդանիներից ավելի գերազանց գտնվեցին՝ իրենց հասարակության վրա մի նախագահ ու իշխան կարգելով, ամենայն ակնածությամբ նրան հնազանդվելու համար: Եթե գլխավոր չունենային նրան հնազանդվելու համար, իրենց միաբանությունը քանդվելով կպառակտվեր, և չէին կարողանա իրենց փեթակները մեղրով լցնել:
    Այս օրինակով էլ պատշաճ է իմանալ և բազմաքանակ ժողովըրդին, որը եթե առաջնորդ ու իշխան ունի և նրանց հնազանդվում է, լցվում ու հարստանում է հոգու ու մարմնի ամեն բարիքով, իսկ եթե յուրաքանչյուր անհատ ինքն իրեն է գլուխ ճանաչում, ժողովրդի մեջ անկարգություն ու շփոթություն են տիրում, և մարդիկ ամեն բարիքից զրկվում են՝ նմանվելով իշամեղուների, որոնք ո՛չ գլուխ ունեն, ո՛չ կարգ ու ո՛չ միաբանություն, ուստի և չեն կարողանում մեղր պատրաստել, անարգ են և ամենքի կողմից հալածված:
    Ուրեմն՝ ժողովուրդը գլխավորներ պիտի ունենա և հոժարակամ սիրով հնազանդվի նրանց, որպեսզի բարեվայելուչ կարգուկանոնով ու շինությամբ ազգն օրեցօր պայծառանա, հոգևոր ու մարմնավոր բարեմասնությամբ բարգավաճի:

----------

Malxas (28.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Մի անգամ առյուծը գալիս է վագրի մոտ և ասում.
-Ո՞վ է այս անտառի տերը:
-Իհարկե միայն դու, տե՛ր,- պատասխանում է վագրը,- դու ես արքան:
-Հետո առյուծը գնում է արջի մոտ, կոպիտ հրում և հարցնում.
-Ո՞վ է էստեղ տեր: Ո՞վ է անտառի տիրակալը:
Արջն ասում է.
-Կարիք չկա հարցնելու: Իհարկե դու ես բոլոր կենդանիների արքան:
Հետո առյուծը գնում է փղի մոտ ու նույն հարցը տալիս.
-Ո՞վ է այստեղի տերն ու տիրակալը:
Փիղը բռնում է առյուծին և մի 50 մետր հեռու շպրտում: Սա կպչում է քարին ու
արյունոտված, կապտուկներով, թուլացած վեր կենում ու ասում.
-Եթե դու ճիշտ պատասխանը չգիտես, չի նշանակում՝ այդպես պիտի վարվես:

----------

Arpine (31.07.2011), Moonwalker (31.07.2011), Արևածագ (01.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Մի գեներալի բաժին էր ընկել մի կապիտան, ով միշտ հարբած էր։ Կապիտանը շատ լավ
մարդ էր. բոլոր հարբեցողները գրեթե միշտ լավ մարդիկ են` հրաշալի մարդիկ են.
պարզապես նրանք կարճ ճանապարհն են ընտրել: Եվ այսպես՝ գեներալն ասում է
-Դուք լավ մարդ եք, և ես գնահատում եմ ձեզ, բոլորը ձեզ սիրում են, իսկ դուք իզուր
վատնում եք ձեր կյանքը: Եթե դուք կարողանաք չխմել, շուտով գնդապետ կդառնաք:
Կապիտանը ծիծաղում է և ասում.
-Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի: Չէ՞ որ երբ ես հարբած եմ, ես արդեն գեներալ եմ: Այնպես որ
չարչարանքը չարժե արդյունքին։ Սթափ ես ընդամենը գնդապետ կդառնամ, իսկ երբ
խմած եմ, ես միշտ գեներալ եմ:

----------


## հովարս

Առյուծն և գայլն և աղվեսն եղբայր եղան և որսի ելան և գտան մի խոյ, մի ոչխար, որ է մաքի և մի գառ: Ճաշի ժամին առյուծն ասաց գայլին, թե բաժանիր մեր մեջ այդ որսը: Եվ գայլն ասաց. «Ով թագավոր, աստված արդեն բաժանել է՝ խոյը քեզ, մաքին ինձ և գառն աղվեսին»: Եվ առյուծն բարկանալով, ապտակ զարկեց գայլի ծնոտին, և դուրս թռան գայլի աչքերը, և նա նստեց և դառն լաց եղավ: Եվ դարձյալ ասաց առյուծն աղվեսին, թե բաժանիր ոչխարները մեր մեջ: Եվ աղվեսն ասաց. «Ով թագավոր, աստված արդեն բաժանել է՝ խոյը քեզ ճաշին, մաքին քեզ՝ հրամենքին և գառը քեզ ընթրիքին»: Եվ առյուծն ասաց. «Ով խորամանկ աղվես, քեզ ո՞վ սովորեցրեց այդպես ճիշտ բաժանել»: Եվ աղվեսն ասաց. «Ինձ սովորեցրեցին գայլի աչքերը, որ դուրս թռան»:

----------

Արևածագ (01.08.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

*Առակ հոգատար հոր մասին:
*
Մի ձկնորս որոշում է հեռանալ գործերից ու դիմում է որդուն.
-Որդիս, ահա քեզ իմ գործը: Փոխանցում եմ քեզ նավակը, ցանցերը, ծովափի տնակը, ձկնառատ վայրերի քարտեզը: Տղաս, հապա նայիր, թե որքան բան եմ քեզ տալիս, ուրախացիր:
-Հայր, քո նման լավ ձկնորս դառնալու համար, հարկավոր է այդ գործին նվիրել ամբողջ կյանքը: Հայր, դու ինձ չտվեցիր, այլ զրկեցիր ընտրության հնարավորությունից: Ես կարող էի դառնալ  օդաչու, դերասան, բժիշկ, իսկ միգուցե և լավ գիտնական...

----------

aragats (14.10.2011), Claudia Mori (25.08.2011), Milli (03.09.2011), Moonwalker (14.10.2011), Sambitbaba (21.01.2012), Stranger_Friend (20.02.2013), Անտիգոնե (22.08.2011), Գեա (22.08.2011), Դատարկություն (22.08.2011), հովարս (13.10.2011), ՆանՍ (22.08.2011), Սելավի (15.04.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Մի բժիշկ հարցրեց ծերին՝ «Բոլոր հոգևոր ցավերի դեղերը գիտե՞ս, ով հայր»: Ծերը պատասխանեց. «Շատ բան գիտեմ, եթե լսես: Վերցրու ապաշխարության շաքարը, եղբայրսիրության ծաղիկը, աղքատսիրության տերևը, խոնարհության պտուղը, լցրու ողորմության աղացի մեջ և աղա այն՝ ծնրադրելով: Այնուհետև քամի'ր նեղության սրբիչով և արտասվախառն խմի'ր ամբողջ գիշերվա ընթացքում: Սա է բոլոր ցավերի դեղը, որ ոչ միայն ներքին մարդուն է բժշկում, այլև արտաքինն է սրբում, նորոգում ու մաքրում» (Հարանց վարք)

----------

Sambitbaba (21.01.2012), Սելավի (15.04.2012)

----------


## Արևածագ

ՍԻՐԵԼ՝ ՆՇԱՆԱԿՈՒՄ Է ԳՈՐԾԵԼ 

Մեկը գնաց իմաստունի մոտ՝ խորհուրդ հարցնելու.
- Իմ ու կնոջս միջև թուլացել են առաջվա զգացմունքները: Ինձ թվում է, որ էլ իրեն չեմ սիրում, միգուցե ինքն էլ ինձ չի սիրում արդեն: Ի՞նչ անեմ...
-Սիրի՛ր նրան:
- Ասում եմ չէ՞, որ առաջվա զգացմունքները չկան:
-Դա լավ առիթ է, որ սիրես կնոջդ:
-Բայց ինչպե՞ս սիրեմ, եթե ոչինչ չեմ զգում...
- Անսա՛ իր ցանկություններին: Լսի՛ր նրան: Գնահատի՛ր նրան: Կիսի՛ր մտահոգությունները: Հրաժարվիր քո եսասիրությունից հանուն նրա: Որովհետև իսկական սերը խոչընդոտներ չի ճանաչում:
Սիրել՝ չի նշանակում զգալ: Սիրել՝ նշանակում է ԳՈՐԾԵԼ:

----------

aragats (14.10.2011), E-la Via (19.10.2011), Nadine (13.10.2011), Sambitbaba (21.01.2012), Արէա (14.10.2011), Դեկադա (13.10.2011), Սելավի (15.04.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

*ԴԱՏԱՐԿ ՆԱՎԱԿԸ
(ձեն առակ)*
Լինչ–Չին պատմում էր. “Երբ ես երիտասարդ էի, սիրում էի նավակ քշել. ես փոքրիկ նավակ ունեի։ Ես միայնակ ուղևորվում էի լողալու լճում և ժամերով կարող էի մնալ այնտեղ։
Մի անգամ ես նստած էի փակ աչքերով ու մեդիտացիա էի անում։ Սքանչելի գիշեր էր։ Ինչ–որ մի դատարկ նավակ լողում էր հոսանքով ու խփվեց իմ նավակին։ Իմ ներսում զայրույթի ալիք բարձրացավ։
Ես բացեցի աչքերս և պատրաստվում էի պարսավել ինձ անհանգստացնող մարդուն, բայց տեսա, որ նավակը դատարկ է։ Իմ զայրույթը շարժվելու տեղ չուներ։ Ես ո՞ւմ վրա թափեի այն։ Ինձ ոչինչ չէր մնում անելու, բացի նորից աչքերը փակելն ու իմ զայրույթին հետևելը։ Այն պահին, երբ ես տեսա այն, ես առաջին քայլը կատարեցի իմ Ուղու վրա։
Այդ խաղաղ գիշերը ես մոտեցա իմ ներսում գտնվող կենտրոնին։ Դատարկ նավակն իմ ուսուցիչը դարձավ։ Այն ժամանակից ի վեր, երբ որևէ մեկը փորձում էր նեղացնել ինձ և իմ մեջ բարձրանում էր զայրույթը, ես ծիծաղում էի ու ասում. “Այս նավակը նույնպես դատարկ է”։
Ես փակում էի աչքերս և ուղևորվում իմ ներսը”։


Հրաչյա Ամիրյանի Ապրելու արվեստը: Հոգեբանափիլիսոփայական առակներ: Գիրք 3: "Ինքներդ լույս եղեք ձեզ համար" ժողովածուից:

----------

aragats (07.02.2012), Freeman (21.01.2012), Ripsim (21.01.2012), Sambitbaba (21.01.2012), Varzor (08.02.2012), Սելավի (15.04.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Աղոթել և աշխատել
Ձկնորսը նավակով մի մարդու էր տեղափոխում։ ՈՒղևորը շտապեցնում էր ձկնորսին.
-Ավելի արա՛գ, ուշանում եմ աշխատանքից։
Հանկարծ նա տեսավ, որ թիակներից մեկի վրա գրված է` «աղոթի՛ր», մյուսի վրա` «աշխատի՛ր»։
-Ինչի՞ համար է այդպես գրված,- հարցրեց նա։
-Հիշողության,- պատասխանեց ձկնորսը։- Որ չմոռանամ և՛ աղոթել, և՛ աշխատել։
-Դե՛, աշխատել, հասկանալի է, բոլորին է պետք, իսկ աղոթե՜լ,- մարդը թափահարեց ձեռքը,- պարտադիր չէ։ Ոչ մեկին պետք չէ, ինչո՞ւ ժամանակ կորցնել։
-Պետք չէ՞,- հարցրեց ձկնորսն ու ջրից հանեց «աղոթի՛ր» մակագրությունով թիակը և սկսեց թիավարել մի թիակով։ Նավակը պտտվեց տեղում։
-Տեսնո՞ւմ ես, ինչի նման է աշխատանքն առանց աղոթքի։ Պտտվում ենք մի տեղում, և ոչ մի շարժում դեպի առաջ։
Հետևաբար, կյանքի փոթորկոտ ծովում հաջողությամբ լողալու համար հարկավոր է ամուր բռնել երկու թիակն էլ, այսինքն` աղոթել ու աշխատել։

----------

Sambitbaba (08.02.2012), Varzor (08.02.2012), Սելավի (15.04.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Թշնամու կատարյալ պլանը
Անհայտ հեղինակ

Եկեք թույլ չտանք, որ թշնամին պղտորի մեզ…
Սատանան աշխարհով մեկ ժողով հրավիրեց: Բացելով ժողովը` նա իր չար հրեշտակներին ասաց.
- Մենք չենք կարող քրիստոնյաներին արգելել եկեղեցի գնալ: Չենք կարող նրանց արգելել Աստվածաշունչը կարդալ և ճշմարտությունն իմանալ: Չենք կարղ անգամ ետ պահել պահպանողական արժեքներից: Բայց մենք կարող ենք ուրիշ բան անել: Կարող ենք խանգարել նրանց` ձևավորել սերտ, հաստատուն հաղորդակցություն Աստծո հետ: Եթե նրանք կապ հաստատեն Աստծո հետ, մենք նրանց վրա այլևս իշխանություն չենք ունենա: Ուստի, թող նրանք գնան եկեղեցի, թող վարեն պահպանողական կյանք, սակայն դուք պետք է գողանաք նրանց ժամանակը, որպեսզի նրանք չկարողանան հաղորդություն հաստատել Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հետ: Ես ուզում եմ, որ դուք դա անեք, հրեշտակներս: Շեղեք նրանց ուշադրությունը Փրկչից և օրվա ընթացքում Նրա հետ կենսական կապ հաստատելուց:
- Ինչպե՞ս դա անենք, - հարցրեցին հրեշտակները:
- Զբաղեցրեք նրանց դատարկ, անհեթեթ բաներով, հնարեք անթիվ ծրագրեր` գրավելու նրանց միտքը: Գայթակղեք նրանց` դրդելով անդադար ծախսել և դրամ խնդրել: Համոզեք կանանց երկարատև աշխատանքի գնալ, ամուսիններին` աշխատել շաբաթական 6-7 օր, օրական 10-12 ժամ` իրենց ապրուստը հոգալու համար: Թույլ մի տվեք ժամանակ վատնել իրենց երեխաների հետ: Երբ նրանց ընտանիքը քանդվի, տունն այլև ճնշող աշխատանքից փախուստի վայր չի լինի:
Զբաղեցրեք նրանց միտքը, հրապուրեք նրանց ռադիոյով կամ ժապավենային մագնիտոֆոնով, երբ նրանք մեքենա են վարում, թող նրանք մշտապես տանն ունենան հեռուստացույց, տեսամագնիտոֆոն, խտասկավառակներ և անձնական համակարգիչներ: Հետևեք, որ աշխարհի յուրաքանչյուր խանութում և ռեստորանում հնչի ոչ-հոգևոր երաժշտություն: Դա կշեղի նրանց մտքերը և կքանդի Աստծո հետ նրանց միությունը:
Լցրեք նրանց սուրճի սեղանները թերթերով և ամսագրերով: Օրական 24 ժամ լցրեք նրանց միտքը լուրերով: Մեքենա վարելու յուրաքանչյուր րոպեն լցրեք հայտարարություններով: Հեղեղեք նրանց էլեկտրոնային փոստարկղերն անպիտան առաքումներով, ձիարշավագրազներով, փոստային պատվերների կատալոգներով, ամեն տեսակ լրատուներով, ձրի ապրանք, ծառայություններ առաջարկող և սին հույսեր ներշնչող առաջարկներով:
Անգամ հանգստի միջոցին թող նրանք լինեն շռայլ: Թող նրանք վերադառնան հանգստից հյուծված, խռովահույզ և անպատրաստ` աշխատանքի վերադառնալու համար: Թույլ մի տվեք նրանց գնալ բնության գիրկը` զմայլվելու բնության հրաշքներով: Դրա փոխարեն ուղարկեք նրանց ժամանցի այգիներ, սպորտային միջոցառումներ, համերգներ և կինոթատրոն: Եվ երբ նրանք հանդիպեն հոգևոր հաղորդակցության համար, դրդեք նրանց բամբասանքի և ճղճիմ զրույցների, որպեսզի նրանք հեռանան անհանգիստ խղճով և խաթարված զգացմունքներով:
Լցրեք նրանց կյանքն այնքան լավ բաներով, որ նրանք ժամանակ չունենան Աստծուց ուժ և զորություն հայցելու, և շուտով նրանք կսկսեն վատնել իրենց ուժերը, զոհել իրենց առողջությունը և ընտանեկան միությունը:

----------

E-la Via (15.04.2012), Varzor (11.04.2012), Արէա (11.04.2012), Սելավի (15.04.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

*ԴԱՏՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
(առակներ Օշոյի շարադրմամբ)

Դատողությունը մտքի քարացած վիճակ է նշանակում: Միտքը միշտ փորձում է դատողություն անել, որովհետև զարգացման վիճակում գտնվելը վտանգավոր է և անհարմարավետ: Շատ–շատ արի՛ եղեք, մի՛ ընդհատեք ձեր աճը: Կանգ մի առեք, ապրեք պահի մեջ, պարզապես կյանքի հոսանքի մեջ եղեք:
Այս պատմությունը տեղի է ունեցել Չինաստանում՝ Լաո Ցզիի ժամանակներում, և Լաոն այն շատ էր սիրում:

Գյուղում մի ծերունի էր ապրում: Նա շատ աղքատ էր, բայց նույնիսկ թագավորները նախանձում էին նրան, որովհետև նա սքանչելի սպիտակ մի ձի ուներ: Թագավորները նրան չտեսնված գին էին առաջարկում ձիու դիմաց, բայց ծերունին միշտ ասում էր.
— Այս ձին ինձ համար ձի չէ: Նա անձ է: Ես ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ վաճառել անձը, վաճառել ընկերոջը:
Ծերունին աղքատ էր, բայց ձին չէր ծախում:
Մի անգամ նա տեսավ, որ ձին մսուրում չէ: Ամբողջ գյուղը հավաքվեց, ու մարդիկ ասացին.
— Դու հիմար ծերուկ ես: Մենք գիտեինք, որ մի օր այդպես էլ լինելու է: Ավելի լավ կլիներ ձին վաճառեիր: Ա՜յ քեզ դժբախտություն:
— Այդպես ասելով՝ շատ հեռուն մի՛ գնացեք: Պարզապես ասացեք, որ ձին տեղում չէ, — պատասխանեց նրանց ծերունին: — Փաստը դա է, մնացածը դատողություն է: Ինչ էլ որ եղած լինի՝ դա դժբախտություն է թե օրհնություն, ես չգիտեմ, որովհետև դա ընդամենը դրվագ է: Ո՞վ գիտե, թե հետո ինչ է լինելու:
Մարդիկ ծիծաղում էին ծերուկի վրա: Նրանք միշտ էլ գիտեին, որ նա մի քիչ ցնդած է: Բայց 15 օր անց՝ գիշերը, ձին վերադարձավ: Ձին չէին գողացել, նա պարզապես փախել էր դեպի ազատություն: Ու դա դեռ բոլորը չէր: Նա իր հետ մի դյուժին ձի էր բերել: Մարդիկ դարձյալ հավաքվեցին ու ասացին.
— Ծերո՛ւկ, դու ճիշտ էիր: Սա դժբախտություն չէր: Հիմա պարզ է, որ դա օրհնություն էր:
— Դուք դարձյալ հեռուն եք գնում: Պարզապես ասացեք, որ ձին վերադարձել է: Ո՜վ գիտե, սա օրհնությու՞ն է, թե՞ ոչ, — հանգիստ պատասխանեց ծերունին: — Սա ընդամենը դրվագ է: Դուք արտահայտության մեջ ընդամենը մի բառն եք կարդացել: Դուք ինչպե՞ս կարող եք դատել ամբողջ գրքի մասին:
Այս անգամ մարդիկ շատ չխոսեցին, բայց ներքուստ որոշեցին, որ նա իրավացի չէ. տասներկու սքանչելի ձի:
Ծերունին մինուճար մի որդի ուներ: Նա սկսեց հեծնել, քշելուն վարժեցնել ձիերին: Ընդամենը մի շաբաթ անց նա ընկավ ձիուց ու ջարդեց երկու ոտքը: Մարդիկ նորից հավաքվեցին դատողություն անելու.
— Դու դարձյալ ապացուցեցիր քո իրավացիությունը: Սա դժբախտություն է: Քո միակ որդին կորցրել է իր երկու ոտքերը, իսկ այս տարիքում նա քո միակ ապավենն է: Հիմա դու ավելի աղքատ ես, քան նախկինում էիր:
— Դուք պարզապես դատելու մոլուցքով եք բռնված: Այդքան հեռու մի գնացեք: Ասացեք միայն, որ տղաս կոտրել է իր երկու ոտքը: Ոչ ոք չգիտի՝ սա դժբախտությու՞ն է, թե՞ օրհնություն: Կյանքը կտորներով է գալիս, իսկ ավելին մեզ տրված չէ:
Այնպես եղավ, որ մի քանի շաբաթ անց երկիրը պատերազմի մեջ մտավ, ու բոլոր պատանիները գնացին բանակ: Ամբողջ գյուղը գոռում ու լալիս էր, որովհետև դա վճռորոշ ճակատամարտ էր, և նրանք գիտեին, որ երիտասարդների մեծամասնությունը չի վերադառնա: Նրանք եկան ծերունու մոտ ու ասացին.
— Դու ճիշտ էիր, ծերո՛ւկ, հիմա ակնհայտ է, որ դա օրհնություն էր: Չնայած քո որդին հաշմանդամ է, բայց նա քեզ հետ է: Մեր որդիները գնացին ընդմիշտ:
Ծերունին դարձյալ ասաց.
— Դուք շարունակում եք դատել: Ոչ ոք դա չգիտի: Միայն ասացեք, որ ձեր որդիները պիտանի են բանակի համար, իսկ իմը՝ ոչ: Միայն Աստված՝ Բացարձակը, գիտի՝ դա դժբախտությու՞ն է, թե՞ օրհնություն:

Քանի դեռ դուք դատում եք, դուք չեք աճում, չեք զարգանում: Դատողությունը մտքի քարացած վիճակ է նշանակում: Եվ միտքը մշտապես դատողություն է պահանջում, քանի որ զարգացման գործընթացում լինելը մշտապես ռիսկի հետ է կապված և անհարմար է: Իրականում ճանապարհորդությունը երբեք չի ավարտվում: Մի մասն ավարտվում է, բայց դրա փոխարեն սկսվում է մյուսը, մի դուռը փակվում է, մյուսը՝ բացվում: Դուք հասնում եք գագաթին, բայց հայտնվում է ուրիշը՝ ավելի բարձրը: Կյանքը անվերջ ճանապարհորդություն է:

----------

Peace (15.04.2012), Sambitbaba (15.04.2012), Tig (15.04.2012), Varzor (16.04.2012), հովարս (18.04.2012), Սելավի (15.04.2012)

----------


## Alex-Grig

Մի մարդ ցանկանում է բաժանվել կնոջից, դատավորը հարցնում է, որն է պատճառը, չէ որ քո կինը գեղեցիկ է, երիտասարդ, ցանկալի, մարդը լուռ հանում ու սեղանին է դնում իր կոշիկները, ինչ ես ուզում քո այդ արարքով ասել, զայրանում է դատավորը, Պարոն դատավոր, նայեք իմ կոշիկներին, դրանք նոր են, կարված են լավորակ կաշվից, գեղեցիկ են, բայց միայն ես գիտեմ, ԹԵ ՈՆՑ ԵՆ ՍԵՂՄՈՒՄ ՈՏՔԵՐՍ......

----------

Varzor (18.04.2012), հովարս (18.04.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Մի անգամ շունը եկավ առյուծի մոտ և ասաց` արի կռվենք: Իսկ առյուծը սկսեց համբերատար բացատրել, որ առյուծները շների հետ չեն կրվում, դա անպատկերացնելի և անարդար կռիվ կլինի: Շունը շարունակում էր իրենը պնդել, ասելով թե կարող է մրցակցել նրա հետ, բայց առյուծը չէր համաձայնվում: Այդ պատճառով շունը սկսեց սպառնալ առյուծին. "եթե հետս չկռվես, ապա ես իմ բոլոր շուն ընկերներին կասեմ, որ առյուծը ինձանից վախենում է, և նրանք շատ կծիծաղան քո վրա..": Եվ ահա ինչ պատասխանեց առյուծը.
-ավելի լավ է շները ծիծաղեն իմ վրա, քան թե առյուծները

----------

Varzor (29.05.2012), Արէա (27.05.2012)

----------


## NunYA

Սոմերսեթ Մոյեմի «Մարդկային կրքերի բեռը» գրքից:   :Smile: 

Կյանքի իմաստը – առակ

Կար չկար մի չինացի իմպերատոր կար: Նա նոր էր բարձրացել գահին, շատ երիտասարդ էր և հետաքրքրասեր: Իմպերատորը արդեն շատ բան գիտեր և նա ցանկանում էր էլ ավելին իմանալ, բայց տեսնելով դեռ որքան չկարդացված գրքեր են մնացել պալատական գրադարանում՝ նա հասկացավ, որ չի կարող այդ բոլորը կարդալ: Նա կանչում է պալատական իմաստունին և հրամայում գրել մարդկության ամբողջ պատմությունը:

Երկար չարչարվեց իմաստունը: Անցնում էին տարիներ, տասնամյակներ և վերջապես ծառաները իպերատորի հանգիստ են բերում հինգ հարյուր գիրք, որոնց մեջ նկարագրված էր մարդկության ամբողջ պատմությունը: Քիչ չզարմացավ սրանով իմպերատորը: Չնայած նրան, որ նա արդեն երիտասարդ էր, սակայն ուսման ձգտումը նրա մոտ դեռ չէր մարել: Սակայն նա չէր կարող տարիներ ծախսել և խնդրեց կրճատել դրանք, թողնելով միայն ամենակարևորը:

Եվ նորից երկար տարիներ աշխատեց իմաստունը և մի գեղեցիկ օր ծառաները սայլը, որում գտնվում էին հիթսուն գիրք, մոտեցնում են իմպերատորին: Իմպերատորը արդեն բավական ծերացել էր: Նա հասկացավ, որ չի կարող այսքան գիրք կարդալ և խնդրեց իմ,աստունի թողնել միայն ամենա-ամենակարևորը:

Եվ նորից իմաստունը անցավ գործի և որոշ ժամանակ անց նրան հաջողվեց տեղավորել մարդկության ողջ պատմությունը մի գրքում: Սակայն երբ նա այն բերեց իմպերատորին, վերջինս արդեն գտնվում էր մահվան մահճում և այնքան թույլ էր, որ նույնիսկ չկարողացավ բացել այն: Եվ այդ ժամանակ խնդրեց ավելի շատ կրճատել և հենց հիմա, քանի դեռ նա չի ուղևորվել հանդերձյալ աշխարհ: Այդ ժամանակ իմաստունը բացեց գիրքը և ամենավերջին էջում գրեց.

«ՄԱՐԴԸ ԾՆՎՈւՄ Է, ՏԱՆՋՎՈւՄ ԵՎ ՄԱՀԱՆՈւՄ»

----------

John (26.04.2014)

----------


## Ս.Ո.

Մի անգամ անապատում երկու ընկեր կռվեցին և մեկը մյուսին ապտակ հասցրեց: Վերջինս, ցավ զգալով, բայց ոչինչ չասելով, գրեց ավազի վրա.«Այսօր իմ ամենալավ ընկերը ինձ ապտակեց»: Շարունակեցին ճանապարհը, գտան օազիս և որոշեցին լողանալ: Նա ով ապտակ էր ստացել փրկվեց խեղդվելուց, ընկերը փրկեց: Երբ ուշքի եկավ, գրեց քարի վրա.«Այսօր իմ ամենալավ ընկերը փրկեց իմ կյանքը»: Նա, ով ապտակ էր հասցրել և փրկել էր ընկերոջ կյանքը, հարցրեց.

 -Երբ քեզ ապտակեցի, դու ավազի վրայ գրեցիր, իսկ հիմա քարի վրա: Ինչու՞: Ընկերը պատասխանեց.

 -Երբ մեզ նեղացնում են, մենք պէտք է ավազի վրա գրենք, որպեսզի քամիները կարողանան ջնջեն: Իսկ երբ մեզ լավություն են անում, պետք է քարի վրա գրեի, որպեսզի ոչ մի քամի չկարողանա ջնջել:

----------

Tiger29 (26.04.2014), Vardik! (26.04.2014), Աթեիստ (26.04.2014)

----------


## HardRock

Ժող էսպիսի մի հարց տամ, Խնկո Ապոր Գայլն ու գառը առակի արտասահմանյան տարբերակ կա՞: Մի քանի օր առաջ հիշեցի ու վերդիտեցի Լյու դե Ֆյունեսի «Մարդ օրկեստր» ֆիլմը, տեղ մի պահ կա, որ Լյու դե Ֆյունեսը հեքյաթա պատմում՝ գայլն ու գառը: Հետաքրքիրա այդ առակի արտասահմանյան տարբերակ կա թե հենց Խնկո Ապոր Գայլն ու գառն ա պատմում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ժող էսպիսի մի հարց տամ, Խնկո Ապոր Գայլն ու գառը առակի արտասահմանյան տարբերակ կա՞: Մի քանի օր առաջ հիշեցի ու վերդիտեցի Լյու դե Ֆյունեսի «Մարդ օրկեստր» ֆիլմը, տեղ մի պահ կա, որ Լյու դե Ֆյունեսը հեքյաթա պատմում՝ գայլն ու գառը: Հետաքրքիրա այդ առակի արտասահմանյան տարբերակ կա թե հենց Խնկո Ապոր Գայլն ու գառն ա պատմում:


Առակի հեղինակն է հին հռոմեական առակագիր Ֆեդրը (մ.թ.ա. I դար - մ.թ. I դար)



ВОЛК И ЯГНЕНОК

      К ручью однажды волк с ягненком враз пришли. 
      Гнала их жажда. По теченью выше - волк, 
      Ягненок - ниже много. Глотки озорство 
      Злодея мучит, - повод к ссоре тут как тут. 
      "Зачем ты воду, - говорит, - здесь мне мутишь - 
      Хочу я пить здесь". А ягненок, страха полн, 
      Ему ответил: "Как могу вредить тебе? 
      Вода течет ведь - от тебя к моим губам..." 
      А тот, сраженный силой правды слов его: 
      "Прошло полгода, как ты здесь перечил мне". 
      Ягненок молвит: "Не родился я тогда!" 
      - "Ну что ж! отец твой, - волк в ответ, - перечил мне". 
      И тут, схвативши, растерзал ягненка он. 
      Вот эту басню написал я про того, 
      Кто гнет безвинных, повод выдумавши сам. 


Խնկո Ապերից բացի, ուրիշներն էլ են նրան կրկնօրինակել, օրինակ` հանրաճանաչ Կռիլովը: :Smile: 

Ոմանք պնդում են, որ առակի հեղինակն է Էզոպոսը, բայց դա սխալ է: Վերջինիս առակը "Գայլն ու ոչխարն" է, և դա լրիվ այլ բանի մասին է:

----------

GriFFin (16.03.2015), HardRock (17.03.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ Լուի դե Ֆյունեսն ամենայն հավանականությամբ սա է պատմում (գտա վերջապես)... 
Հեղինակն է XVII դարի ֆրանսիացի հռչակավոր առակագիր Ժան դե Լաֆոնտենը:


* Волк и Ягненок* 

(Le Loup et l'Agneau) 

У сильного всегда бессильный виноват: 
Тому в Истории мы тьму примеров слышим, 
Но мы Истории не пишем; 
А вот о том как в Баснях говорят. 
Ягненок в жаркий день зашел к ручью напиться; 
И надобно ж беде случиться, 
Что около тех мест голодный рыскал Волк. 
Ягненка видит он, на добычу стремится; 
Но, делу дать хотя законный вид и толк, 
Кричит: "Как смеешь ты, наглец, нечистым 
рылом 
Здесь чистое мутить питье 
Мое 
С песком и с илом? 
За дерзость такову 
Я голову с тебя сорву". 
"Когда светлейший Волк позволит, 
Осмелюсь я донесть, что ниже по ручью 
От Светлости его шагов я на сто пью; 
И гневаться напрасно он изволит: 
Питья мутить ему никак я не могу". 
"Поэтому я лгу! 
Негодный! слыхана ль такая дерзость в свете! 
Да помнится, что ты еще в запрошлом лете 
Мне здесь же как-то нагрубил: 
Я этого, приятель, не забыл!" 
"Помилуй, мне еще и отроду нет году",
Ягненок говорит. "Так это был твой брат". 
"Нет братьев у меня".- "Так это кум иль сват 
И, словом, кто-нибудь из вашего же роду. 
Волк и ягненок 
Вы сами, ваши псы и ваши пастухи, 
Вы все мне зла хотите 
И, если можете, то мне всегда вредите, 
Но я с тобой за их разведаюсь грехи".
"Ах, я чем виноват?"-"Молчи! устал я слушать, 
Досуг мне разбирать вины твои, щенок! 
Ты виноват уж тем, что хочется мне кушать". 
Сказал и в темный лес Ягненка поволок.

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ Լուի դե Ֆյունեսն ամենայն հավանականությամբ սա է պատմում (գտա վերջապես)... 
> Հեղինակն է XVII դարի ֆրանսիացի հռչակավոր առակագիր Ժան դե Լաֆոնտենը:
> 
> 
> * Волк и Ягненок* 
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*(Le Loup et l'Agneau) 
> 
> ...


Էս ի՞նչ ա գրած …օը

----------

